# Randy Orton Injured at SD Tapings



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

> BREAKING: @RandyOrton injured at #Smackdown in Indianapolis tonight. More details to follow on WWE.com as they become available.


From the WWEInsider twitter. 

Hopefully it isnt very serious, Sd is already lacking star power.. like it needs to lose any more.


----------



## ThrillBoom (Dec 26, 2011)

never to sure with WWE injuries, could always be a work


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

There are reports from those who were there. It's not a work. No one knows how serious it is though.


----------



## Negative Force (Mar 21, 2011)

Well, this really sucks if real.


----------



## Monsoon4Ever (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't suppose a ring bell was involved?


----------



## Kotre (Dec 12, 2011)

Nope. Just a flight of stairs.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

My first thoughts were it was an angle but if not wow bad break for Orton who imo really deserves a big match at Wrestlemania seeing as he has been the go to guy to put over new stars.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

a flight of stairs..... multiple bruises is my best guess


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

That flight of stairs is like the announce table. It refuses to be buried by Orton.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Hope it's nothing that bad. So many injuries as of late! Christian,Del Rio,Orton! 

If it's nothing too serious, I still see WWE holding him off of matches for abit. Maybe only have him compete at PPVs from now till WM?


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

I hope this is all just a work. The way it was booked with the referee getting knocked out, I thought it might be a way to have Barrett go over without Orton getting pinned. 

It's looking like he's legit injured though (WWE would never admit SD is getting filmed tonight like that if it was kayfabe). First Del Rio, now Orton. No reason to watch WWE again for a while. Hopefully it's nothing too serious.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

If they were wanting to do a work, they'd wait until it aired on Friday to do it, rather than spoiling it now. I'm getting a feeling it's legit.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)




----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Wow, that sucks. not only because he might miss the Rumble, and cause a drop in SD viewership, but because he's right in the middle of a program with Barrett and putting him over.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Don't know why people are making jokes about a potentially very serious injury.....


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Mr. 305 Blaze said:


>


Are the stairs eating Orton, or is Orton humping the stairs?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Hope it's nothing big. Get well, Randy!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

If he's really injured, Barrett is screwed. Vince and Triple H will blame him for the whole fucking thing, despite the fact that the creative team told him to hurl Orton down a flight of stairs, which is the stupidest fucking thing they could've ever done. Of course he was going to get hurt.

Either way, if this means no Orton on tv for a while, I'm glad. I don't want him hurt but I do want him gone.


----------



## SailorAirman (Dec 4, 2011)

He did get thrown down a flight of stairs. I've taken a spill down some stairs and I hurt my shoulder. Given his history of shoulder problems that could be what we are looking at.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> If he's really injured, Barrett is screwed. Vince and Triple H will blame him for the whole fucking thing, despite the fact that the creative team told him to hurl Orton down a flight of stairs, which is the stupidest fucking thing they could've ever done. Of course he was going to get hurt.
> 
> Either way, if this means no Orton on tv for a while, I'm glad. I don't want him hurt but I do want him gone.


If it's an angle rather than legit though, your boy Barrett could be walking into Wrestlemania as World Heavyweight Champion imo.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

will94 said:


> If they were wanting to do a work, they'd wait until it aired on Friday to do it, rather than spoiling it now. I'm getting a feeling it's legit.


This. Exactly. If it was kayfabe, they'd wait until Friday. Seems like WWE Insider just wanted to get it out there before the dirt sheets went crazy with it.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

rcc said:


> First Del Rio, now Orton.


And Christian. And Sin Cara. And Mark Henry. Rey still on the sidelines. Its getting a bit ridiculous.


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

Ohh my hope he makes it to Mania


----------



## snuggiedawg (Nov 29, 2011)

orton should seriously fucking sue wwe. I'm not lying. If you get thrown down stairs your going to get fucking hurt. After all the putting over Orton does this is his thanks. Sure Orton haters are glad hope your happy with with Sheamus burying ever heel on the SD roster since Orton is the only ones who ego isn't to big to actually put somebody over


----------



## Monsoon4Ever (Aug 25, 2011)

So assuming this is legit, I gotta ask: has 2011 been an unusual year in terms of the volume of injuries? I skipped the whole Attitude Era so I'm honestly curious. Just in the few months I've been back into WWE it seems like there's a revolving door of injured stars.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

> Wade Barrett vs. Randy Orton went to a No Contest. After about seven minutes in the ring, Orton threw Barrett over the guardrail and they fought backstage and up an elevator. There, Barrett threw Orton down a staircase off camera before running out of the building. Randy positioned his leg in an odd manner and was clutching his arm as the show went off the air.


Source: PWTorch

Really does sound like a work to me actually considering it was off camera.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Amsterdam said:


> Are the stairs eating Orton, or is Orton humping the stairs?


The stairs are eating Orton. 

I assume Sheamus will finally be involved in storylines now due from this. 



Tyrion Lannister said:


> If he's really injured, Barrett is screwed. Vince and Triple H will blame him for the whole fucking thing, despite* the fact that the creative team told him to hurl Orton down a flight of stairs, which is the stupidest fucking thing they could've ever done. Of course he was going to get hurt.*
> 
> Either way, if this means no Orton on tv for a while, I'm glad. I don't want him hurt but I do want him gone.


That's why I don't really care too much about it, sounds bad for me to say that but I don't care, that was a stupid move from them to do that especially around this time for the road to Wrestlemania.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

looks like the stairs took randy to the papers


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> If it's an angle rather than legit though, your boy Barrett could be walking into Wrestlemania as World Heavyweight Champion imo.


My "boy" is retiring without a world title on his record. Don't expect anything.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

rcc said:


> Source: PWTorch
> 
> Really does sound like a work to me actually considering it was off camera.


Off camera? This is SO a work if that's the case. And if that indeed is the case, Orton's winning the Rumble and Barrett's winning the World Heavyweight Title IMO and walking into Wrestlemania with it.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

Hate to say it, but fire Barrett. He's hurt 3 people who have gone on to be main eventers, and 2 of them were in a main storyline at the time. He hurt Henry with the Wasteland, Cena with the Wasteland, and now Orton. That's starting to look like Kennedy/Anderson and it needs to be addressed. He can't keep injuring everyone with no consequences. He should be let go for the safety of the main eventers.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

If true, Barrett's fucked.

If it's a fake injury, then this could really be used to put Orton over big time as a heel and get him some consistent good heat. We'll just have to wait and see.



> Hate to say it, but fire Barrett. He's hurt 3 people who have gone on to be main eventers, and 2 of them were in a main storyline at the time. He hurt Henry with the Wasteland, Cena with the Wasteland, and now Orton. That's starting to look like Kennedy/Anderson and it needs to be addressed. He can't keep injuring everyone with no consequences. He should be let go for the safety of the main eventers.


The wasteland on Henry was stupid, and this Orton one, whether injured or not, without the right precautions was just stupid. I don't remember Cena getting hurt by Barrett unless you're talking about that one house show, and Cena ended up fine a couple of weeks later... but that one might just be his fault if true (but I'm not sure).


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

snuggiedawg said:


> orton should seriously fucking sue wwe. I'm not lying. If you get thrown down stairs your going to get fucking hurt. After all the putting over Orton does this is his thanks. Sure Orton haters are glad hope your happy with with Sheamus burying ever heel on the SD roster since Orton is the only ones who ego isn't to big to actually put somebody over


Sounds like a case for Otunga At Law! And it's times like these I wish Christian was still on camera as he could have screamed at Orton, walk it off!, as Christian hobbles away on his makeshift crutches.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dark_Raiden said:


> Hate to say it, but fire Barrett. He's hurt 3 people who have gone on to be main eventers, and 2 of them were in a main storyline at the time. He hurt Henry with the Wasteland, Cena with the Wasteland, and now Orton. That's starting to look like Kennedy/Anderson and it needs to be addressed. He can't keep injuring everyone with no consequences. He should be let go for the safety of the main eventers.


Oh, shut the fuck up. Orton, a guy with bad shoulders, got thrown down a flight of stairs. Daniel Bryan would've injured him.

Barrett never hurt Cena either and ordering him to Wasteland Mark Henry was also stupid. He's not big enough.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

its a work

it was on wwes twitter


----------



## snuggiedawg (Nov 29, 2011)

Ortons hurt and all people care about is wades push.. what assholes


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

> *Breaking: WWE Has Come to Terms with Stairs!*
> 
> WWE has wished Flight of Stairs (Larry Stepsen) the best in his future endeavors on 12/29/2011. It is rumored that Stairs is on Dixie Carter's list of big name stars she wanted from WWE, so this firing may be a blessing in disguise for TNA. Expect Stairs to debut in a new stable at Lockdown as the charismatic leader with Janice, the Announcer Table that didn't sell for Orton, Moppy, John Morrison, and a Hulk Hogan cutout.


I could see this happening.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

https://twitter.com/#!/WWEInsider



> WWEInsider The WWE Insider
> BREAKING: @RandyOrton injured at #Smackdown in Indianapolis tonight. More details to follow on WWE.com as they become available.


yup, a work


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

You can't deny that Barrett is making a habit of injuring people. Regardless it's impossible to say much more until we get more information.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

2012 Royal Rumble winner out before the show, Now who the hell is going to win that show?? If they fired Barrett he can debut at Lockdown..


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Y2JFAN811 said:


> https://twitter.com/#!/WWEInsider
> 
> 
> 
> yup, a work


You might want to tell that to the editor of PW Torch and various other twitter show attendies who saw him get injured live. No one is that good of an actor.


----------



## JCrusher (Jul 19, 2011)

snuggiedawg said:


> Ortons hurt and all people care about is wades push.. what assholes


 I'm surprised most people have been pretty concerned considering orton has done as good a job as anyone of putting younger guys on the map this year. If its a legit injury its no one's fault since shit happens But its bad news for Wade since orton has been helping him bigtime even though Wade is good he still has a ways to go by himself. he is better when a veteran is helping him out and orton has done a greta job with barrett


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> You might want to tell that to the editor of PW Torch and various other twitter show attendies who saw him get injured live. *No one is that good of an actor.*


are you trying to bash Mr. Ortons Oscar-worthy performance in the critically acclaimed film "Thats What I Am"?

shame on you.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> You might want to tell that to the editor of PW Torch and various other twitter show attendies who saw him get injured live. No one is that good of an actor.


I'm not so sure it was seen live though. There's a report saying it was off-camera, in which case it could be Orton really driving home the selling.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

JCrusher said:


> I'm surprised most people have been pretty concerned considering orton has done as good a job as anyone of putting younger guys on the map this year. If its a legit injury its no one's fault since shit happens But its bad news for Wade since orton has been helping him bigtime even though Wade is good he still has a ways to go by himself. he is better when a veteran is helping him out and orton has done a greta job with barrett


If Orton is out for an extended period of time, they'll just bring back Christian early, flip him face, and have him put over Barrett. It might not mean as much as Orton but that's really the only option they have. They aren't going to use Sheamus to elevate him.

To address the other posts, Barrett isn't going to get in trouble. Accidents happen.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SpeedStick said:


> 2012 Royal Rumble winner out before the show, Now who the hell is going to win that show?? If they fired Barrett he can debut at Lockdown..


If it's a work then obviously he comes back and wins the Rumble and it probably looks like when Bigh Show chokeslammed Angle from a balcony or something. If it's legit, then they're all stupid for suggesting and letting someone be thrown down a flight of stairs.


----------



## snuggiedawg (Nov 29, 2011)

JCrusher said:


> I'm surprised most people have been pretty concerned considering orton has done as good a job as anyone of putting younger guys on the map this year. If its a legit injury *its no one's fault* since shit happens But its bad news for Wade since orton has been helping him bigtime even though Wade is good he still has a ways to go by himself. he is better when a veteran is helping him out and orton has done a greta job with barrett


bookers. This isn't the looney toons or tom and jerry, you can't just get thrown down a flank of stairs and expect to be ok. Plus wwe knows Orton's shoulder condition. It is their fault 10000%.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Y2JFAN811 said:


> its a work
> 
> it was on wwes twitter


Why is being on WWE's Twitter account indicative of a work? Wouldn't they, you know, wait until Friday to say something? Yeah, they're gonna post a work on the day it's taped, and give away that it was taped. That makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Dark_Raiden said:


> Hate to say it, but fire Barrett. He's hurt 3 people who have gone on to be main eventers, and 2 of them were in a main storyline at the time. He hurt Henry with the Wasteland, Cena with the Wasteland, and now Orton. That's starting to look like Kennedy/Anderson and it needs to be addressed. He can't keep injuring everyone with no consequences. He should be let go for the safety of the main eventers.


The only thing I agree with is comparing Wade Barrett to Mr. Kennedy, as both are great superstars, with a lot of potential, who were screwed over by WWE.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Y2JFAN811 said:


> are you trying to bash Mr. Ortons Oscar-worthy performance in the critically acclaimed film "Thats What I Am"?
> 
> shame on you.


"I'll go to the papers if I have to."


----------



## **Skye**Blue (Jan 24, 2008)

Goodness! I hate injuries. Hope it's not too serious for Randy and that Wade won't get blamed for it.


----------



## JCrusher (Jul 19, 2011)

snuggiedawg said:


> bookers. This isn't the looney toons or tom and jerry, you can't just get thrown down a flank of stairs and expect to be ok. Plus wwe knows Orton's shoulder condition. It is their fault 10000%.


 Ya I agree. Concrete stairs is not the same as in the ring or padding. Plus i'm sure orton was trying to make it look really good to put wade over more


----------



## snuggiedawg (Nov 29, 2011)

JCrusher said:


> Ya I agree. Concrete stairs is not the same as in the ring or padding. Plus i'm sure orton was trying to make it look really good to put wade over more


Goodness it was concretes stairs. I just thought it was probably metal stairs. WWE had to know this would of hurt him. I bet it was done on purpose to. WWE is known to not be exactly a honest clean cut company


----------



## **Skye**Blue (Jan 24, 2008)

^Has anyone heard what type of injury this is reported to be?


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

This would leave Big Show as top babyface of Smackdown *puke*


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

snuggiedawg said:


> Goodness it was concretes stairs. I just thought it was probably metal stairs. WWE had to know this would of hurt him. I bet it was done on purpose to. WWE is known to not be exactly a honest clean cut company


WWE doesn't push people to do stuff that will hurt them. Especially not Orton who is the man that they view as the top name on the brand. As I wrote before, accidents happen. No one is to blame here.


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

mr cricket said:


> This would leave Big Show as top babyface of Smackdown *puke*


Um... *Insert World Champion here*


----------



## snuggiedawg (Nov 29, 2011)

wwe doesn't push ppl to do stuff? What about foley falling off the top of a hell in the cell that could of killed him. For what ratings?


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

VLR said:


> Um... *Insert World Champion here*


Ummm Bryan is not over at all. I'd rank him third behind Big Show and Sheamus.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

snuggiedawg said:


> wwe doesn't push ppl to do stuff? What about foley falling off the top of a hell in the cell that could of killed him. For what ratings?


That was a spot Foley planned. WWE didn't push him to do anything.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Just shows Barretts big generic ass is an unsafe worker


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Orton to come out as number 30 at the Royal Rumble.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Neutronic said:


> Just shows Barretts big generic ass is an unsafe worker


Yeah, because the chances of someone being perfectly fine after being thrown down the stairs is pretty high. How careless of Barrett.


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

From WWE.com:


> Due to an injury he sustained at SmackDown in Indianapolis, Randy Orton will be replaced by Sheamus in scheduled Street Fights against Wade Barrett at WWE live events this week.
> 
> Check back with WWE.com for more updates on Orton’s condition.


If hes being replaced for just this week, then I guess its nothing serious then.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Peep4Christian said:


> From WWE.com:
> 
> 
> If hes being replaced for just this week, then I guess its nothing serious then.


If they did an update in less than an hour, unfortunately for Orton, it isn't likely going to be just a week. They were too quick with a replacement. For instance, when Christian was injured, they took a few days to get the word out. And there wasn't an official injury notice, just that he was replaced at Survivor Series.


----------



## karl573 (Mar 26, 2010)

CaptainObvious said:


> WWE doesn't push people to do stuff that will hurt them.


Owen Hart


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

That's bad, they need him desperately and he's going to win the Rumble, I hope it's not something serious, every watchable wrestler Christian, Rey, Henry and now Orton, terrible for them.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

PWInsider has their scoop

PWInsider.com has confirmed Orton's injury was back related. We have not confirmed the severity but know it was something to do with at least one of the discs in his back. 

Source: PW Insider


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

who knows how legit this injury really is but the injuries in wwe are starting to mount up . rey, sin cara, christian, del rio, henry, and maybe orton now also. its all because of their ridiculously tough schedule . its actually amazing that more wrestlers dont get injured with the amount that wwe makes them work


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Vince: "Welll, we don't want Orton to lose ANY of his super hero qualities. I don't want him losing to Barrett clean. So how shall we finish off the match with Barrett looking strong Creative/Booking Team!?"

Creative/Bookers (In unison): "LET'S HAVE BARRETT THROW HIM DOWN STAIRS!"

Vince: "Genius!" 

fpalm


CaptainObvious said:


> PWInsider has their scoop
> 
> PWInsider.com has confirmed Orton's injury was back related. We have not confirmed the severity but know it was something to do with at least one of the discs in his back.
> 
> Source: PW Insider


Yikes, any type of back related injury is pretty bad. I'd say it's pretty severe if it's affecting his discs bad. 

Hope everything is okay for Orton 
Really feel sorry for the guy. He puts over talent, he puts on great matches, and yet he still get's shat on by the IWC. I really hope some Orton haters feel bad right now, cause Orton doesn't deserve any hate he gets from here.


----------



## Negative Force (Mar 21, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> PWInsider has their scoop
> 
> PWInsider.com has confirmed Orton's injury was back related. We have not confirmed the severity but know it was something to do with at least one of the discs in his back.
> 
> Source: PW Insider


Oh wow, that sounds bad


----------



## chasmmi (May 4, 2007)

Sound legit, but this is also that time of year when all injuries get exagerrated so that people are written off being able to compete in the rumble. (and also when they are brought back prematurely if still injured).


Therefore its possible that we could see a fair number of surprise returns from injury at the Rumble. Exactly who these are though, could be anyones guess.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Hopefully it's a work.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Why the fuck did they have Barrett throw him off stairs, don't they remember he has had shoulder problems too... Well if he is out for some time Barrett could use this in promos saying he's the new Apex predator now or something like that.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

No doubt the cause is the poorly executed powerslam he always does.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

CaptainObvious said:


> PWInsider has their scoop
> 
> PWInsider.com has confirmed Orton's injury was back related. We have not confirmed the severity but know it was something to do with at least one of the discs in his back.
> 
> Source: PW Insider


Doesn't sound good. :sad:

Booking someone to get thrown down the stairs is just idiocy. Sometimes WWE act like their wrestlers are stunt men.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Oye Chico said:


> Well, this really sucks if real.


True, Orton is needed right now. and RR is around the corner. Damn.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Ok, that SUCKs big time. I have 2 ruptured discs on my neck and I know how fucking painful that can be.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Well there goes my only interest in Smackdown not named Barrett.


Apropos?*


----------



## Monsoon4Ever (Aug 25, 2011)

Indeed. I've been thrown downs flights of stairs more times than I count, even an escalator here and there, and I wouldn't wish that on anyone. Speedy recovery, Randy.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Barrett depush time already?
Man his luck absolutely sucks


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

:no:

smh. What a stupid decision and if that PWI news is in fact true, that really sucks for Orton.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Hmm...who knows. Could be bad, might not be that serious. He's had a few major injuries already. It'd be horrible for him to have another. Hope hes ok


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *Well there goes my only interest in Smackdown not named Barrett.
> 
> 
> Apropos?*


This. Except the Barrett part lol but i hope Orton gets better the amount of injuries in such a short time that have occured is actually scary. I really hope he isnt headed down Edge's route and be forced to retire at a young age.


----------



## CaptainCharisma (Aug 9, 2011)

OMG..... I hope he's okay though..
He needed a break anyway but hoping for the best.

Just being honest but I wanna see Orton falling from stairs.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Depending on how serious it is SmackDown is fucked if a heel doesn't turn or someone from RAW isn't drafted. They basically lost their top face. And no Sheamus shouldn't be the replacement for Orton (even though this will likely be the case).


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

This really sucks. Hopefully he comes backs at the Rumble.


----------



## JohnnyB450 (Dec 19, 2011)

Heel Randy Orton = 1-2-12.
Bank on it.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

This really sucks. I'm not an Orton fan but he's had amazing matches all year and it will be a shame if he's injured for the RTWM.


----------



## Dinky420 (Dec 12, 2006)

It seems somewhat suspect that he's injured yet they had his match with Barrett end with Barrett throwing him down a flight of stairs. Wouldn't that suggest Orton was already injured going into the match?


----------



## snuggiedawg (Nov 29, 2011)

what kind of moron would book a wrestler to get thrown down stairs. Thats like asking for it. Vince needs to fire whoever had that idea


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

this sucks for Orton!I hope he will recover soon.Christian had a back injury after a steel cage match with Jericho in April and was out until September.
Even if he will skip Wrestlemania he should stay home and recover because he is young and he will have manny chances in the future(well there are veterans that never had his chances).
If Orton is injured I have o lot of faith that Christian will be in the World title match at Wrestlemania.I really can't see anyone on the SD roster except for Orton who can take Christian's spot at WM.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

i'd be absolutely stunned if he actually got hurt on the stair spot. he had to be injured going in. esp if they don't show him being thrown down the stairs. it's just a way to write him off. ppl saying barrett will be buried b/c of this are stupid.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

This is awful. Orton has been a part of some of the most entertaining television, and he's played a big part in making some of the newer talent look good (Ziggler/Rhodes/Barret), as well as solidifying Mark Henry as a main event player. Even the Christian/Orton feud started off with a groundbreaking twist, and even with a shitty heel turn for Christian (my opinion), there were still many, many great matches in that series. Hope it's nothing too serious, since a Bryan/Christian/Orton WM match would be amazing.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Trumpet Thief said:


> This is awful. Orton has been a part of some of the most entertaining television, and he's played a big part in making some of the newer talent look good (Ziggler/Rhodes/Barret), as well as solidifying Mark Henry as a main event player. *Even the Christian/Orton feud started off with a groundbreaking twist, and even with a shitty heel turn for Christian (my opinion), there were still many, many great matches in that series.* Hope it's nothing too serious, since a Bryan/Christian/Orton WM match would be amazing.


every match they put on was great...


----------



## Simply...amazing (Jul 2, 2010)

Randy Orton being injured had better be a work, not because i like his stale character, but because 1)He puts on damn entertaining matches and 2)WTF will happen to Wade? Oh wait, Wade is gonna get fed to sheamus as punishment...


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> Wouldn't that suggest Orton was already injured going into the match?


Last year it was reported he was having neck problems, it was so bad he had to take a Raw off to get an MRI but i dont know if it was ever reported how bad his neck was.


It was Mick Foley who kicked him down the stairs, he waited from June 2003 until Dec 2011 to exact his Sideshow Bob style revenge


----------



## adamheadtrip (Jun 11, 2011)

Sucks for Orton, hope its not serious. 

Smackdown has zero star power. How about a little "Fear my name" to pick up the slack ??


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

All I care about is that Barrett doesn't get de-pushed.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I really hope it's a work, although it looks like it might be legit.

Orton is kind of needed on Smackdown at the moment as it lacks star power in a big way. His feud with Barrett was getting good, and he's been fantastic all year round. Hope he's ok and that its nothing too serious.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Randy is the only star on SD right now(gets the most pops every week)without him SD will suck more


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

dont think it is that bad 
probably just saying it to get wade more over?
guess we will have to wait


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

This disc thing being reported to me seems like the injury was pre existing and the street fight was a way to let him get it checked


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> This disc thing being reported to me seems like the injury was pre existing and the street fight was a way to let him get it checked


so Orton's already injured and they decide to throw him down a flight of stairs? >_>


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Ohh nooooooooooooooo 

I hope it's not that bad Randy :sad:*


----------



## Scott Button (Aug 4, 2011)

I havent read any of the thread, but i am calling it right here...

Randy orton will be injured for "3" months and then make a massive return and win the Royal Rumble, Ala Cena and Edge style..


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

starship.paint said:


> so Orton's already injured and they decide to throw him down a flight of stairs? >_>


They wouldnt have had Randy really throw himself down stairs thats an asinine comment to make


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

If it's anything half-serious SD is fucked right now.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Scott Button said:


> I havent read any of the thread, but i am calling it right here...
> 
> Randy orton will be injured for "3" months and then make a massive return and win the Royal Rumble, Ala Cena and Edge style..


dont think there are 3 months left till the rumble


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

starship.paint said:


> so Orton's already injured and they decide to throw him down a flight of stairs? >_>


From what I've read him going down a flight of stairs was off camera, which means he more than likely didn't go down a flight of stairs and this is kayfabe to write him off for a bit so he can have a rest, possibly to heal an existing injury.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> They wouldnt have had Randy really throw himself down stairs thats an asinine comment to make


Ha. We'll see.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Damn, SD=NO STAR POWER.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

starship.paint said:


> Ha. We'll see.


fpalm

Are you seriously trying to say they'd throw Randy downstairs legit? Because thats a fucking stupid opinion


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

#1Peep4ever said:


> dont think there are 3 months left till the rumble


No He's saying the announcers will make it out to be as if he will be gone for 3 months while in reality the injury is not that severe.


----------



## Scott Button (Aug 4, 2011)

#1Peep4ever said:


> dont think there are 3 months left till the rumble


lol, I know that, just they will say randys out for 3 months, when he is just resting a niggling injury and he will return at the rumble as a "Suprised" entrant due to his "injury" and win it.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

He's pretty injury prone so I wouldn't be shocked if he hurt himself again, the lanky dumbass that he is.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

:lmao If its anyone else that gets injured, everyone is happy. If its Orton is a massive outcry.

Yes, no more burials........

Least if his out for a while, Barrett can say the Barrage destroyed Orton.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Someone on the F4WOnline board is claiming Orton has a slipped disc in his back which will put him out for somewhere around 4-6 months. Not sure how legit that is.


----------



## JCrusher (Jul 19, 2011)

JakeC_91 said:


> :lmao If its anyone else that gets injured, everyone is happy. If its Orton is a massive outcry.
> 
> Yes, no more burials........
> 
> Least if his out for a while, Barrett can say the Barrage destroyed Orton.


 You shouldn't be happy when any guy gets injured. Also Orton hasn't buried Barrett. In fact Barrett has looked superior to orton in the feud. I mean he lost one table match which is nothing. also orton has lost plenty the last few months


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

"Wrestlemania is just around the corner, what should we do with one of our biggest and most injury-prone stars? THROW HIM DOWN A FLIGHT OF STAIRS!!!"


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

will94 said:


> Someone on the F4WOnline board is claiming Orton has a slipped disc in his back which will put him out for somewhere around 4-6 months. Not sure how legit that is.


Im volunteering to nurse him back to health ^_^


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> fpalm
> 
> Are you seriously trying to say they'd throw Randy downstairs legit? Because thats a fucking stupid opinion


It's possible, if Orton's injury was a work. They've done it before.

8:20


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

starship.paint said:


> It's possible, if Orton's injury was a work. They've done it before.
> 
> 8:20


Do i seriously need to tell you that was faked?


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

For people saying its stupid to be "thrown down the stairs". That wrestling you watch is largely comprised of stunt work and stair fall is stunt work 101. Theres nothing really that dangerous about the stair fall if preformed correctly.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> Do i seriously need to tell you that was faked?


Erm, he did say if it was a WORK. Meaning he knows it was faked....you idiot.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Do i seriously need to tell you that was faked?


i think thats his point...


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

JakeC_91 said:


> Erm, he did say if it was a WORK. Meaning he knows it was faked....you idiot.


He's tryinng to say they had Orton throw himself downstairs, i pointed out that they wouldnt its called FAKE he's the idiot not me


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

6 months...


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

This is the last thing Smackdown needs unless it is a work.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> He's tryinng to say they had Orton throw himself downstairs, i pointed out that they wouldnt its called FAKE he's the idiot not me


His not saying that what-so-ever, jesus. Read between the lines you stupid Orton mark. 

Gah, I hope he did throw himself down the stairs "Ahh I'm sick of burying superstars and calling them stupid"


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

will94 said:


> Someone on the F4WOnline board is claiming Orton has a slipped disc in his back which will put him out for somewhere around 4-6 months. Not sure how legit that is.


Some sources are saying 4 to 6 months. PW Insider says 6 months out. Regardless, it is a legit injury and slipped discs in the back aren't fun at all. It's not something you can rush back for. Hopefully Orton gets better.


----------



## JCrusher (Jul 19, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Some sources are saying 4 to 6 months. PW Insider says 6 months out. Regardless, it is a legit injury and slipped discs in the back aren't fun at all. It's not something you can rush back for. Hopefully Orton gets better.


 Ya ur right about how serious the injury is. Hopefully its not too bad. This opens up an oppurtunity for barrett or bryan to see if they are legit players


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Some sources are saying 4 to 6 months. PW Insider says 6 months out. Regardless, it is a legit injury and slipped discs in the back aren't fun at all. It's not something you can rush back for. Hopefully Orton gets better.


wow if this is true thats really bad 

hope he recovers good


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

If this is true, at least the Royal Rumble, and WHC WM match will be a lot more unpredictable. A shame it's cause someone's injured, though.

Maybe DB'll actually make it to WM as champ or challenger!


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

If its legit....... Orton won't be winning the Rumble. HUZAH!!!!


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

well seems like sheamus is going to take over smackdown


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> Im volunteering to nurse him back to health ^_^


Somebody needs a cold shower, stat.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Fuck No... Now that untalented piece of dog shit know as Sheamus will take over Smackdown fpalm

WHY? WWE was getting so good, now Orton had to get his ass injured. I prefer Orton 10X as much to Sheamus.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

JakeC_91 said:


> His not saying that what-so-ever, jesus. Read between the lines you stupid Orton mark.
> 
> Gah, I hope he did throw himself down the stairs "Ahh I'm sick of burying superstars and calling them stupid"


Using insults to make a point makes you smart how?


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Four to six months? Damn. If true he'll be out for Wrestlemania I guess.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Barett, welcome back to midcard hell.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Xander45 said:


> Somebody needs a cold shower, stat.


I thank god im not a follower of trends and turning into either a Cena fangirl or a....Bieber fan *shudders*


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Mania is in 3 months, he'll be out for sure. But the question is : who's gonna replace him to "carry" Smackdown ?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

:0 Oh damn, slipped disc?

That's a shame. I can't say I'll miss him. But this is pretty bad "if not a work".


Pasab said:


> Mania is in 3 months, he'll be out for sure. But the question is : who's gonna replace him to "carry" Smackdown ?


Sheam-o, duh. Orton hasn't exactly set the bar super high.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

JakeC_91 said:


> His not saying that what-so-ever, jesus. Read between the lines you stupid Orton mark.
> 
> Gah, I hope he did throw himself down the stairs *"Ahh I'm sick of burying superstars* and calling them stupid"


The last few months he's done nothing _but_ put people over!


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Pasab said:


> Mania is in 3 months, he'll be out for sure. But the question is : who's gonna replace him to "carry" Smackdown ?


Unfortunatly, the ass clown known as Sheamus.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I'd so rather eat coal than have Sheamus as the face of Smackdown


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Xander45 said:


> The last few months he's done nothing _but_ put people over!


Who's he put over? Barrett? He most likely is getting fired now. Cody? He was pure FILLER for Orton. Ziggler? Ziggler is Ortons personal Jobber. Henry is the only guy he truly put over.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> I'd so rather eat coal than have Sheamus as the face of Smackdown


My thoughts exactly. At least with Orton you know your going to get a good match. Sheamus gives you NOTHING.


----------



## JCrusher (Jul 19, 2011)

SteenIsGod said:


> Who's he put over? Barrett? He most likely is getting fired now. Cody? He was pure FILLER for Orton. Ziggler? Ziggler is Ortons personal Jobber. Henry is the only guy he truly put over.


 Well to be honest so far orton has put over Barrett bigtime. barrett beat orton clean twice, he has dominated the feud pretty much every episode putting him through tables. throwing down stairs. Also they are gonna use the Orton injury to put barrett over even more. I've heard orton say that he has been a fan of Barrett which is probably why he heloed put him over.


----------



## Scott Button (Aug 4, 2011)

SteenIsGod said:


> Who's he put over? Barrett? He most likely is getting fired now. Cody? He was pure FILLER for Orton. Ziggler? Ziggler is Ortons personal Jobber. Henry is the only guy he truly put over.


Rhodes is now more crediable for a heel and a ME potential, Barrett has looked nothing but Strong, the only win Orton got was a Tables match, where anything can heppen and hardly the most convincing way to win, Henry was world champ and pinned him twice clean, Ziggler put on some cracking matches, making him look great, I think the only reason Ziggler is getting this push to face punk, Is as he look soo good with Randy.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Sheamus is not established enough to "carry" alone the blue brand. In fact, it's red (not green) alert at the headquarters of the WWE.


----------



## JCrusher (Jul 19, 2011)

Scott Button said:


> Rhodes is now more crediable for a heel and a ME potential, Barrett has looked nothing but Strong, the only win Orton got was a Tables match, where anything can heppen and hardly the most convincing way to win, Henry was world champ and pinned him twice clean, Ziggler put on some cracking matches, making him look great, I think the only reason Ziggler is getting this push to face punk, Is as he look soo good with Randy.


 I agree


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

SteenIsGod said:


> My thoughts exactly. At least with Orton you know your going to get a good match. Sheamus gives you NOTHING.


Sheamus always winning has put me off the guy because its the SAME OLD SHIT that made me hate Cena with a passion


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

greendayedgehead said:


> Sheam-o, duh. Orton hasn't exactly set the bar super high.


Randy Ortons had a fantastic year on Smackdown. He's been champion for a little while and spent a lot of the rest of his time making other guys look great. He lost clean to Henry making him look legit, he feuded with Cody Rhodes making him look strong even whilst winning and he's just feuded with Wade Barrett, a guy who hasnt had any direction in months and months.

Sheamus will have to take over. I think if this is legit, it's even more likely he wins the royal rumble to become the face of Smackdown and possibly feud with Barrett into Mania. I think Sheamus will do a good job though, I cant wait for him to actually get some kind of direction.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

Wow, this is definitely not the time for Orton to go down, right before the Road to WrestleMania begins, but I guess there is never a good time for an injury. We can only hope that, once a few tests are done, the injury is found to not be as severe as it is feared to be right now. In any event, I hope Orton is alright. Good thing WWE has been building some stars over on SmackDown this year. They'll need them if Orton is going to be out of action. Sheamus, Barrett, Rhodes, Christian, Bryan, Henry, Big Show. SmackDown looks to be in alright shape.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Sheamus better not be the new top guy. I like him, but I could see myself getting sick of him if he's goes on a Superman path. They should turn Christian face, bring Rey over to SD when he's injured, and make Daniel Bryan the number 3 face, have Sheamus, Cody, Wade and Henry be the heels of the show. Show can fuck off back to RAW.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

6 months? damn, terrible news, I was hoping to see him win the Rumble, who is the idiot who came up with the stairs spot? now besides Henry, there's no reason to watch SD, Orton was **on fire** in the ring, I hope he comes back as good as he's now.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Now we get to see what happens when you don't make any new top faces in 5 years.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> 6 months? damn, terrible news, I was hoping to see him win the Rumble, who is the idiot who came up with the stairs spot? now besides Henry, there's no reason to watch SD, Orton was **on fire** in the ring, I hope he comes back as good as he's now.


why should he win the rumble AGAIN?

as for smackdown 
christian might be returning in the next weeks


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> I'd so rather eat coal than have Sheamus as the face of Smackdown


eat it girl. or, you know, switch of the telly? whichever is easier


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

#1Peep4ever said:


> why should he win the rumble AGAIN?
> 
> as for smackdown
> christian might be returning in the next weeks


Christian is a mid card jobber...


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

SteenIsGod said:


> My thoughts exactly. At least with Orton you know your going to get a good match. Sheamus gives you NOTHING.


But...but...he has...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

This sucks BIGTIME for Orton who was having one of the best years of his career and was doing an amazing job "carrying" SD. I am guessing this just means more Raw guys being featued on SD going forward. Look for Christian to come back ASAP, flip face and take over Orton's spot of putting over the up and coming young heels on SD, or even Booker T to get a bigger in-ring role than was originally planned for him.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Barrett should win the Royal Rumble. Then win the WHC. Which then sets up a great summer feud for Orton's return. Sorted.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

RandomRage said:


> But...but...he has TOO MANY LIMES!


And a trunk full of lobsters can't forget the damn lobsters


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

NJ88 said:


> Randy Ortons had a fantastic year on Smackdown. He's been champion for a little while and spent a lot of the rest of his time making other guys look great. He lost clean to Henry making him look legit, he feuded with Cody Rhodes making him look strong even whilst winning and he's just feuded with Wade Barrett, a guy who hasnt had any direction in months and months.
> 
> Sheamus will have to take over. I think if this is legit, it's even more likely he wins the royal rumble to become the face of Smackdown and possibly feud with Barrett into Mania. I think Sheamus will do a good job though, I cant wait for him to actually get some kind of direction.


Randy Orton has been fantastic in ring all of the time, and fantastic booking wise most of the time (barring the Christian debacle.) I'm saying as the so called "face of Smackdown" Orton hasn't set the bar high, because he can't really promo worth a darn and people seem to switch off when he's champion.


Carcass said:


> Sheamus better not be the new top guy. I like him, but I could see myself getting sick of him if he's goes on a Superman path. They should turn Christian face, bring Rey over to SD when he's injured, and make Daniel Bryan the number 3 face, have Sheamus, Cody, Wade and Henry be the heels of the show. Show can fuck off back to RAW.


The good thing about taking that position is that it tends to be natural. Sheamus isn't gonna have to go on a big superman path, definitely not more than he kind of is already.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

SteenIsGod said:


> Christian is a mid card jobber...


and still has star power


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> eat it girl. or, you know, switch of the telly? whichever is easier


I could do both or throw the coal at Cole


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> I could do both or throw the coal at Cole


but he might get chol-era from that


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

#1Peep4ever said:


> and still has star power


HAD star Power Than Orton And Sheamus took a giant shit on him.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

greendayedgehead said:


> but he might get chol-era from that











Wat?


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

greendayedgehead said:


> Randy Orton has been fantastic in ring all of the time, and fantastic booking wise most of the time (barring the Christian debacle.) I'm saying as the so called "face of Smackdown" Orton hasn't set the bar high, because he can't really promo worth a darn and people seem to switch off when he's champion.


I guess I see what you mean. But he still has a certain star quality to be the main face on a brand. We would just have to see how Sheamus fared in that role. I think he's a better promo cutter than Orton, he hasn't been champion for a while now so it'll be interesting to see how he does as a face champion.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

SteenIsGod said:


> HAD star Power Than Orton And Sheamus took a giant shit on him.


I don't think that's something that can't be fixed. If turned face and given another chance at the top, I think it will be discovered that Christian is still loved by WWE fans. I think they like to boo him, but they also love to cheer for him. Hell, if they don't, all it would take is one appearance and endorsement by Edge to remind everyone and Christian will be where he needs to be. He's not nearly as bad off as people seem to think.

EDIT: A Royal Rumble victory could always get him over again. Eh? Eh?


----------



## JCrusher (Jul 19, 2011)

SteenIsGod said:


> HAD star Power Than Orton And Sheamus took a giant shit on him.


 Well the Sheamus feud really hurt him at least he won a few times in the orton feud. But he can still be brought back into the main event fold easy since he has been ther all year pretty much. Also considering his fans say he is the best out there then he should have no problem


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

Orton is gone, and Daniel Bryan, Big Show, and Mark Henry are in the main event. There's seriously no reason whatsoever to watch Smackdown anymore. The show could go on hiatus for a couple of months and nobody would notice.


----------



## Defective (Apr 8, 2007)

STUPID!STUPID!STUPID!
I can already picture this:"As of today,Wade Barrett has been released due to a poor win/loss record,we truly wish Wade all the best in his future endeavors."


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Knew that RKO on the car hurt him


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

NJ88 said:


> I guess I see what you mean. But he still has a certain star quality to be the main face on a brand. We would just have to see how Sheamus fared in that role. I think he's a better promo cutter than Orton, he hasn't been champion for a while now so it'll be interesting to see how he does as a face champion.


Killing ratings isn't any special quality.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Why are people so quick to say it was Wade's fault? If this injury is legit it seems to be a case of wear and tear, and uhhh Randy DID RKO Wade hard on a car roof i am sure that didn't help matters with his back


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

SteenIsGod said:


> Killing ratings isn't any special quality.


Good one :side:


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow, SmackDown is really taking a beating right now.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

How the fuck did this spot even get approved?! Orton's the last guy on the Smackdown roster I'd have take a major bump. (or fall in this case)


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

6 months out :O


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Shit. No idea what they're gonna do, Big Show stays face after all? Christian turns? Henry turns? somebodys gonna have to.

Perhaps bring Booker back full time? he can still go as he showed Monday.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

"MY GOD, KING, CAN YOU BELIEVE IT? RANDY ORTON IS NUMBER 30! RANDY ORTON IS BACK! AND NOW HE'S TAKING OUT THE MAN WHO INJURED HIM IN THE FIRST PLACE, WADE BARRETT! MY GOD, BARRETT WAS THIS CLOSE TO WINNING THE ROYAL RUMBLE AND MAIN EVENTING WRESTLEMANIA! RKO OUT OF NOWHERE! THE VIPER HAS WON THE ROYAL RUMBLE IN HIS HOME TOWN OF ST. LOUIS AND WILL BE IN THE MAIN EVENT OF WRESTLEMANIA! THE CROWD IS GOING WILD! WHAT A CRAZY NIGHT THIS HAS BEEN! THE ROAD TO WRESTLEMANIA BEGINS RIGHT HERE, WITH THE VIPER STANDING VICTORIOUS."

It basically writes itself.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Billy Kidman said:


> How the fuck did this spot even get approved?! Orton's the last guy on the Smackdown roster I'd have take a major bump. (or fall in this case)


I even said to someone that Orton should in no way be RKOing people on CAR ROOFS thats just asking for trouble:no:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> "MY GOD, KING, CAN YOU BELIEVE IT? RANDY ORTON IS NUMBER 30! RANDY ORTON IS BACK! AND NOW HE'S TAKING OUT THE MAN WHO INJURED HIM IN THE FIRST PLACE, WADE BARRETT! MY GOD, BARRETT WAS THIS CLOSE TO WINNING THE ROYAL RUMBLE AND MAIN EVENTING WRESTLEMANIA! RKO OUT OF NOWHERE! THE VIPER HAS WON THE ROYAL RUMBLE IN HIS HOME TOWN OF ST. LOUIS AND WILL BE IN THE MAIN EVENT OF WRESTLEMANIA! THE CROWD IS GOING WILD! WHAT A CRAZY NIGHT THIS HAS BEEN! THE ROAD TO WRESTLEMANIA BEGINS RIGHT HERE, WITH THE VIPER STANDING VICTORIOUS."
> 
> It basically writes itself.


I think he was actually planned to win the Rumble aswell


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Maybe have Punk or even Cena appear on Smackdown? similar to how the SD guys do on Raw, they're gonna have to do something.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

if it is a work, choosing an injury storyline with randy is a good idea, because by god does that boy not take bumps well, it's easy to believe orton is out for 6 months, only to have a "surprise" comeback at the rumble.
we shall see.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

This is an easy fix, though it will piss a lot of the IWC off. Move cena to smackdown. There he can fight DB for the title, hell if DB even defends a few times, he is a credible main eventer. That would give smackdown the star power its lacking.

There are enough stars on raw plus its the super show format now, so it would not really be that big of a deal


----------



## DerkaDickbutta (Dec 13, 2011)

It's a work.

Oh Randal, you.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

JakeC_91 said:


> :lmao If its anyone else that gets injured, everyone is happy. If its Orton is a massive outcry.
> 
> Yes, no more burials........
> 
> Least if his out for a while, Barrett can say the Barrage destroyed Orton.


Orton has actually been putting people over these last couple of months, the only guys in recent memory that i could consider him actually burying are Rhodes & Barrett at TLC, and Barrett didn't even get buried Orton actually needed that win because he was losing momentum.


----------



## #Heel (Nov 27, 2011)

time for barrett to take over SD now that henry can't compete and orton and christian are injured


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

wow just read an article saying he fell on his back.


----------



## snuggiedawg (Nov 29, 2011)

wwe knows orton has shoulder problems and they book him to do that. I don't have time to do this but if your a major Orton fan I would start something up like a boycott on wwe thing cause its their fault.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

TankOfRate said:


> "MY GOD, KING, CAN YOU BELIEVE IT? RANDY ORTON IS NUMBER 30! RANDY ORTON IS BACK! AND NOW HE'S TAKING OUT THE MAN WHO INJURED HIM IN THE FIRST PLACE, WADE BARRETT! MY GOD, BARRETT WAS THIS CLOSE TO WINNING THE ROYAL RUMBLE AND MAIN EVENTING WRESTLEMANIA! RKO OUT OF NOWHERE! THE VIPER HAS WON THE ROYAL RUMBLE IN HIS HOME TOWN OF ST. LOUIS AND WILL BE IN THE MAIN EVENT OF WRESTLEMANIA! THE CROWD IS GOING WILD! WHAT A CRAZY NIGHT THIS HAS BEEN! THE ROAD TO WRESTLEMANIA BEGINS RIGHT HERE, WITH THE VIPER STANDING VICTORIOUS."
> 
> It basically writes itself.


Haha I can see it too however depending on what you read though, Orton might be out for 6 months hence will miss both the Royal Rumble and Wrestlemania. 

Well it sucks for Orton, he's a fan favourite and will definitely be missed. All I hope is that everyone else gets the opportunity to step up in Orton's absence if he's gone for a long time.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

snuggiedawg said:


> wwe knows orton has shoulder problems and they book him to do that. I don't have time to do this but if your a major Orton fan I would start something up like a boycott on wwe thing cause its their fault.


It's not their fault. Orton could have declined to do that spot. For all we know, this spot could have been Orton's idea.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

JeremyCB23 said:


> This is an easy fix, though it will piss a lot of the IWC off. Move cena to smackdown. There he can fight DB for the title, hell if DB even defends a few times, he is a credible main eventer. That would give smackdown the star power its lacking.
> 
> There are enough stars on raw plus its the super show format now, so it would not really be that big of a deal


Even with the Supershow, Cena isn't getting moved from Raw. My guess is Punk gets moved to Smackdown (Which was rumored even before Orton's injury). He either drops the title next week or takes the WWE title to Smackdown and D Bryan goes to Raw with the WHC.


----------



## diosky93 (Dec 28, 2011)

If it is a kayfabe he can return at the rumble as number 30...immagine the crowd...


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Fatcat said:


> Even with the Supershow, Cena isn't getting moved from Raw. My guess is Punk gets moved to Smackdown (Which was rumored even before Orton's injury). He either drops the title next week or takes the WWE title to Smackdown and D Bryan goes to Raw with the WHC.


nah they will just go with smackdown the way it was and probably give sheamus the ball


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Bad news, hopefully he'll recover quick and be back for the Rumble.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Really bad news for Smackdown if this has any validity to it.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

SD is in deep fucking trouble... the only person with any real starpower got injured. Sheamus is getting there, but not yet. I've no idea how SD is going to shape up for Wrestlemania, and that's a good thing, but why like this?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

#1Peep4ever said:


> nah they will just go with smackdown the way it was and probably give sheamus the ball


Which could be too much too soon for him


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> I'd so rather eat coal than have Sheamus as the face of Smackdown


Sheamus was always going to end up the face of Smackdown. It just happened sooner than expected. His push had to lead him there sometime.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Which could be too much too soon for him


They made Daniel Bryan, a midcarder, the world champion. I beiieve "too soon" is not a concern for the WWE.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Shit. No idea what they're gonna do, Big Show stays face after all? Christian turns? Henry turns? somebodys gonna have to.
> 
> Perhaps bring Booker back full time? he can still go as he showed Monday.


As I wrote in the other thread, someone has to finish the job in putting over Barrett. Henry can't do it. Big Show is busy with Bryan. Bryan won't put him over. Neither will Sheamus. Sin Cara is out for a while. Christian is the only option left. And quite frankly, that's a better feud than Christian was likely to get when he returned, so it's a win-win situation for both.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

This fucking kills Wade Barrett. Damnit.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Kalashnikov said:


> SD is in deep fucking trouble... the only person with any real starpower got injured. Sheamus is getting there, but not yet. I've no idea how SD is going to shape up for Wrestlemania, and that's a good thing, but why like this?


They just should make more use of the Raw stars on SD like they are doing on Raw with the SD stars.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

You don't even see Orton fall down the stairs. By the time the camera catches up, he's already laying at the bottom in some weird position selling like he's injured. It's not like he was actually pushed down them. It was a zero risk spot for anyone with a brain, since Orton didn't have to actually fall down any stairs. 

My initial reaction was to conclude that they were going to run an injury angle to make it seem like Orton isn't going to be in the Rumble, but then have him appear anyway (and eliminate Barrett). My second thought was that maybe they did the stairs thing to explain an existing injury. I seriously doubt that he actually got injured DURING the match last night.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

i dont remember the last time there were such shallow rosters in wwe. smackdown has like 8 credible wrestlers and raw isnt that much better at this point in time. due to retirements, firings, and injuries wwe is left with a talent roster as thin as maria menonous. 

sigh....its times like this i wish edge didnt have to retire because at least he would be there to help with star power. nobody could argue how much wwe misses edge at this point in time. he carried smackdown for years and with him gone smackdown turned into shit without the help of the raw roster.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

After reading the spoilers how is this thread not full with "it's a work " 

Did the guy tweet when del rio got injured? NO, but that one was legit


----------



## Scott Button (Aug 4, 2011)

I think they will have to put Henry back in the world title sceen for WrestleMania know, as he is at least a credible Main event Heel, Or even have Ziggler compete for WHC rather then his Raw fued, Or even have the actual Smackdown star Kane a big play in SD RTWM.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Im pretty sure its not a work from the sounds of reports its an injury that was made worse by recent bumps


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

One question about the match is: did the match end abruptly because of this injury or was that a planned spot that was just a way to write Orton off for a few months due to a nagging injury?


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> One question about the match is: did the match end abruptly because of this injury or was that a planned spot that was just a way to write Orton off for a few months due to a nagging injury?


Planned spot. There's zero chance it was anything else. Once you see it, it's laughably obvious.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

> *WadeBarrett*
> Look, what happened at the taping was tragic. However, there are inherent risks in our profession. Play with fire, you get burned.


Yep, work. He's probably winning the Rumble.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

You marks are all getting fucking worked.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

TheSupremeForce said:


> Planned spot. There's zero chance it was anything else. Once you see it, it's laughably obvious.


were you there?


----------



## DerkaDickbutta (Dec 13, 2011)

As I said before, it's a work.

Lmao, I can't believe they let him take time off after the shit he's been fulling these past few months, though.

Oh, Randal. You really are the Queen of backstage.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

I wouldn't use twitter as evidence of a work. Last week, Beth Pheonix tweeted about the injury she sustained in a match with Alicia Fox. That obviously wasn't a work.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

the only way id accept this as a work would be if he returns at the rumble with burn in my light.

now thats a song..


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> I wouldn't use twitter as evidence of a work. Last week, Beth Pheonix tweeted about the injury she sustained in a match with Alicia Fox. That obviously wasn't a work.


Yeah just cuz Wade posted a kayfabe comment the injury is a work?


----------



## Brave* (Dec 27, 2011)

Orton to win Rumble via Surprise #40 Entrant eliminating Wade.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

TankOfRate said:


> Yep, work. He's probably winning the Rumble.


I honestly don't think it's a work. If it was a work, I think WWE would wait til after the Friday show to announce any injury. 

If it's a work, congrats WWE for fooling me.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

#1Peep4ever said:


> were you there?


Yep. I'll totally accept that Orton was already legitimately injured and working through it last night, but I refuse to consider that he somehow actually fell down the stairs and got hurt that way. The camera was WAY behind on that one. The entire scene looked silly and fake, because they'd just been brawling in the elevator with a camera on them, but when they got out of it, the new cameraman took forever to "catch up" so all you could see was part of Wade through the little windows on the doors. 

Orton didn't quite seem sure what he was supposed to be selling either. I'd have concluded shoulder/arm and possibly a leg from the way he was laying. The spot was a total work.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Yeah just cuz Wade posted a kayfabe comment the injury is a work?


Exactly. People were there, they reported it live. So of course Barrett is going to mention it on twitter. It gets the attention on him. WWE twitter accounts are never a good source of information. If it was a work, there's no way they'd let Barrett comment on it before Friday. They like to pretend that everything we see on Smackdown happens on Friday.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

TheSupremeForce said:


> Yep. I'll totally accept that Orton was already legitimately injured and working through it last night, but I refuse to consider that he somehow actually fell down the stairs and got hurt that way. The camera was WAY behind on that one. The entire scene looked silly and fake, because they'd just been brawling in the elevator with a camera on them, but when they got out of it, the new cameraman took forever to "catch up" so all you could see was part of Wade through the little windows on the doors.
> 
> Orton didn't quite seem sure what he was supposed to be selling either. I'd have concluded shoulder/arm and possibly a leg from the way he was laying. The spot was a total work.


Oh ok...
how was the show in general?


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

WWE fault for putting all there eggs into two baskets, Now someone has to be rushed to be the face of Smackdown! Sheamus it's your time to shine kid


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> I'll totally accept that Orton was already legitimately injured and working through it last night


RKO on a car roof is most likely a reason i mean Randy should be more careful with these bumps, guy is gonna end up in a wheelchair before 40 at this damn rate


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Smackdown is fucked without Orton and you think it's a work. Really? :lmao


----------



## Phil5991 (Jun 16, 2011)

I seriously hope Barett doesn't get the "Kennedy Treatment" for this...


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> I wouldn't use twitter as evidence of a work. Last week, Beth Pheonix tweeted about the injury she sustained in a match with Alicia Fox. That obviously wasn't a work.


The story is a bit suspicious anyway seeing as it's hard to believe his 'injury' was diagnosed so quickly, but it all seems a bit _too_ perfect. Weeks away from the Royal Rumble in his hometown, Barrett tweets about it as soon as it hits the internet, "play with fire, you get burned". This is all going to end with Orton making a ~miraculous return~, kicking Barrett's ass and main eventing Wrestlemania.

If it's _not_ a work, I'm impressed with how they've handled it so far. And if it is, I'm pretty impressed too. It's like 6/27 all over again. And they say Kayfabe is dead!



DerkaDickbutta said:


> As I said before, it's a work.
> 
> Lmao, I can't believe they let him take time off after the shit he's been fulling these past few months, though.
> 
> Oh, Randal. You really are the Queen of backstage.


:lmao I know right? Unbelievable. He is seriously surrounded by doormats.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Pasab said:


> Smackdown is fucked without Orton and you think it's a work. Really? :lmao


Depends on how long Orton is actually "out" for. They could get to the Rumble without him if they're going to try and "surprise" with him actually being there. 
Otherwise, he's obviously injured (or failed a wellness test, but what are the odds of that?). That being said, he didn't get injured during the Last Man Standing match, which makes that spot a total work.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Phil5991 said:


> I seriously hope Barett doesn't get the "Kennedy Treatment" for this...


For christ sake THE INJURY WAS PROBABLY PRE EXISTING...fuck sake can everyone wait to see what happens before talking bollocks please?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> RKO on a car roof is most likely a reason i mean Randy should be more careful with these bumps, guy is gonna end up in a wheelchair before 40 at this damn rate


Foley is fine.
Orton has not even taken 1/10th of the bumps foley has.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Phil5991 said:


> I seriously hope Barett doesn't get the "Kennedy Treatment" for this...


Yeah because there are so many ways he can be safe about fake throwing him down some stairs.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

TheSupremeForce said:


> Depends on how long Orton is actually "out" for. They could get to the Rumble without him if they're going to try and "surprise" with him actually being there.
> Otherwise, he's obviously injured (or failed a wellness test, but what are the odds of that?). That being said, he didn't get injured during the Last Man Standing match, which makes that spot a total work.


Perhaps, anyway we'll know the truth soon enough.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Cliffy Byro said:


> the only way id accept this as a work would be if he returns at the rumble with burn in my light.
> 
> now thats a song..


I'm preeeetty sure Orton despised that song.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

MrWalsh said:


> Yeah because there are so many ways he can be safe about fake throwing him down some stairs.


No camera = no need to actually throw someone down stairs


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Billy Kidman said:


> I'm preeeetty sure Orton despised that song.


He does quite a lot he'll be in his grave before we hear that song on WWE tv again lol


----------



## Bruze (Sep 23, 2006)

guy was doing a brilliant job this year in smackdown, putting numerous people over in feuds which was surprising cause i really did think he would fu*k the world title scene in smackdown. guy has made rhodes, barrett and henry as legit wrestlers.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

kokepepsi said:


> Foley is fine.
> Orton has not even taken 1/10th of the bumps foley has.


Though Orton may be in better shape when he gets to Foley's current age due to his style, Foley is certainly not fine. Have you ever heard the guy talk about what he has to do to get out of bed each morning? He jokes about it in his stand-up from time to time, its kinda sad really.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

TheSupremeForce said:


> No camera = no need to actually throw someone down stairs


Well yeah there's this but you know how messed up this business is with the need to not fake everything. :frustrate


----------



## DerkaDickbutta (Dec 13, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> The story is a bit suspicious anyway seeing as it's hard to believe his 'injury' was diagnosed so quickly, but it all seems a bit _too_ perfect. Weeks away from the Royal Rumble in his hometown, Barrett tweets about it as soon as it hits the internet, "play with fire, you get burned". This is all going to end with Orton making a ~miraculous return~, kicking Barrett's ass and main eventing Wrestlemania.
> 
> If it's _not_ a work, I'm impressed with how they've handled it so far. And if it is, I'm pretty impressed too. It's like 6/27 all over again. And they say Kayfabe is dead!
> 
> ...


That word "doormat." Lol, I will forever associate it with his ass. He should probably start broadcasting "RNN" again to sell this shit.

Besides the fact that I know what I know, it would be almost impossible for them to have diagnosed such a huge injury under such short notice and without immediately putting him back on medication if he was in that much pain. It wouldn't have been just an X-Ray, they'd have to have him undergo an MRI scan and all that, and they would NOT have been able to do it so quickly afterwards.

I applaud the company for actually fooling people with this, though. They could've worked out a few details more carefully, but all in all, they succeeded. You've stepped up your game, WWE. Bravo.

And have fun hanging at home, Randal. You've sure "deserved" it. *rolls eyes*


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> The story is a bit suspicious anyway seeing as it's hard to believe his 'injury' was diagnosed so quickly, but it all seems a bit _too_ perfect. Weeks away from the Royal Rumble in his hometown, Barrett tweets about it as soon as it hits the internet, "play with fire, you get burned". This is all going to end with Orton making a ~miraculous return~, kicking Barrett's ass and main eventing Wrestlemania.
> 
> If it's _not_ a work, I'm impressed with how they've handled it so far. And if it is, I'm pretty impressed too. It's like 6/27 all over again. And they say Kayfabe is dead!


Hopefully that's the case. It's also in Orton's hometown, so it seems possible. And I hope Orton wins the Rumble, the reaction of his punk ass haters will make my day!


----------



## BigKris (May 10, 2011)

Im not a fan of Orton, Far from it. I would never wish injury on anyone though. So if it is real, lets hope for a speedy recovery.

Wade Barrett posted this on twitter. I don't think its a work, but they will probably use it in kayfabe terms now. Barret will brag about taking Orton out etc.




I don't think any one is to blame. Orton did not have to agree to be thrown down the stairs. It may even have been his idea whilst they were working the match. Im sure him and Barrett did the move several times whilst training and preparing.

To all those of you who keep quoting how many superstars are injured at the minute... How could you forget my future wife Layla?



Heal up soon Layla and return !!!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

DerkaDickbutta said:


> That word "doormat." Lol, I will forever associate it with his ass. He should probably start broadcasting "RNN" again to sell this shit.
> 
> Besides the fact that I know what I know, it would be almost impossible for them to have diagnosed such a huge injury under such short notice and without immediately putting him back on medication if he was in that much pain. It wouldn't have been just an X-Ray, they'd have to have him undergo an MRI scan and all that, and they would NOT have been able to do it so quickly afterwards.
> 
> I applaud the company for actually fooling people with this, though. They could've worked out a few details more carefully, but all in all, they succeeded. You've stepped up your game, WWE. Bravo.


:lmao :lmao :lmao I can't even hate, homebody has it made. He can literally do whatever he wants. "It's okay Queen Randy, go sit at home and take care of yo' business, you need to be fully rested for your Rumble win!!!" 

Slightly sloppy, but they're doing a fine job of it. Their lack of backbone is disappointing, but damn, that's our Randal! 


And have fun hanging at home, Randal. You've sure "deserved" it. *rolls eyes*[/QUOTE]




Choke2Death said:


> Hopefully that's the case. It's also in Orton's hometown, so it seems possible. And I hope Orton wins the Rumble, the reaction of his punk ass haters will make my day!


I don't care much for him, but if a RR win leads to a WM match with Bryan, I'm down. Throw Christian in there and we're in heaven.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

BigKris said:


> Im not a fan of Orton, Far from it. I would never wish injury on anyone though. So if it is real, lets hope for a speedy recovery.
> 
> Wade Barrett posted this on twitter. I don't think its a work, but they will probably use it in kayfabe terms now. Barret will brag about taking Orton out etc.
> 
> ...


Actually makes it more suspect. Barrett acts like he's out of character by showing remorse to lead everyone away and when it's Rumble time, I HEAR VOICES comes on, the crowds goes ape-shit and Orton destroys everyone. Should be epic if that happens.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

If Orton is indeed hurt, expect to see more Cena and CM Punk on SD!.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Hmm.. they are going to need a new huge face.


Cue Sheamus!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> it would be almost impossible for them to have diagnosed such a huge injury under such short notice


Never heard the word pre existing then


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow just awful news...im not a fan of orton as a face(BIG TIME FAN of his heel work though) but this is just really sad news...sheamus as SD's face would be HORRIBLE. Wishing orton a speedy recovery if this is legit.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

Gutted is an understatment.
*
BUT*

He could make a Triple H like return in 6 Months time.


----------



## CaptainCharisma (Aug 9, 2011)

Orton's out for six months? 

Y... Nvmm.. I'm not gonna try to be cruel..


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Never heard the word pre existing then


he is pre injured but i dont think its that bad
they will give the few weeks out till the rumble and in the end it will be him sheamus barett and/ in the ring 
i see it like that him and barett going out of the ring for their feud to continue or him winning the rumble


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Assuming Orton is out until the Rumble (whether he's actually hurt or not), I'd shift the Truth/Miz feud to Smackdown. Moving Cena/Kane would do the same thing, but they're not going to move Cena. 

Or just turn McIntyre face and have him destroy everyone. 
I kid. 
Or do I?
Nope.
Or maybe.
Nah.


----------



## CaptainCharisma (Aug 9, 2011)

SO NO MORE ORTON FOR SIX MONTHS??


----------



## DerkaDickbutta (Dec 13, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao I can't even hate, homebody has it made. He can literally do whatever he wants. "It's okay Queen Randy, go sit at home and take care of yo' business, you need to be fully rested for your Rumble win!!!"
> 
> Slightly sloppy, but they're doing a fine job of it. Their lack of backbone is disappointing, but damn, that's our Randal!
> 
> I don't care much for him, but if a RR win leads to a WM match with Bryan, I'm down. Throw Christian in there and we're in heaven.


Lol, do I know you from somewhere...Tumblr, perhaps? Please shoot me a message if I do.

This reminds me of why I shouldn't go trolling mainstream wrestling boards now, lol. Man, people would SHIT themselves if they really knew. I'll stop now. Carry on "speculating," folks.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

DerkaDickbutta said:


> Lol, do I know you from somewhere...Tumblr, perhaps? Please shoot me a message if I do.
> 
> This reminds me of why I shouldn't go trolling mainstream wrestling boards now, lol. Man, people would SHIT themselves if they really knew. I'll stop now. Carry on "speculating," folks.


No, you don't.  And :lmao :lmao :lmao It's okay though, Orton is a true hero of our times. S'all good.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Don't worry guys, Sting is coming next week, so he can be the top babyface of SD for the forseeable future.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Although it is nice to have no Orton on my TV, I didn't want it like this. I wish the man no bodily harm and I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## JCrusher (Jul 19, 2011)

CaptainCharisma said:


> SO NO MORE ORTON FOR SIX MONTHS??


 Whether you're a fan or not of a wrestler its not really funny especially a back injury. Also even people who are not fans of orton have said losing a top guy who puts on good matches is a big blow.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

The reports havent confirmed its a disc they are assuming from reports they got, and as i said its more than likely he went into the match with it got the "beatdown" as a way for him to go off to get it checked. And he's had neck/back problems since late 2010 as he had to have an MRI because it was bothering him.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Maybe it was actually a way to write him off for a while.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Is this a work or Not? The reports say it's legit, but Barrett's tweet suggest other wise. Also a SD star isn't winning the Rumble. No way is the Rumble winner going to be in the #4 match in the card. They made the mistake this year, they aren't next year.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

too late for a *take it to the papers* comment?


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Maybe WWE are listening to Internet fans and realise we all hate Orton, imminent release is imminent.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

el dandy said:


> too late for a *take it to the papers* comment?


Nah its never too late to bust out that gem


----------



## DerkaDickbutta (Dec 13, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> No, you don't.  And :lmao :lmao :lmao It's okay though, Orton is a true hero of our times. S'all good.


I sent you a PM. You don't have to respond or anything, but I'm glad to find someone who is willing to keep an "open mind," lol.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow, tough break for Orton getting injured just as we're starting the road to Wrestlemania but then again he's gunna get a pay cheque while he sits on the shelf, bittersweet.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I assume that Orton went into the match already injured. Not showing Barrett throwing him down the stairs means that he didn't actually need to fall down the stairs and they could just have a shot of him at the bottom to suggest he did and to write him off television for a while.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I pulled a muscle in my lower back bad let me tell you something...it hurt like a motherfucker and left me incapable of even dressing myself so if Randy is hurt my sympathies are with him, bad backs are the worst thing you can suffer


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

im assuming the injury already existed before the match started. wwe absoluetly knew that orton was gonna be written off after last nights show. they already had a statement out less than an hour after the show ended. that would never happen unless they knew beforehand he was going to be written off. 

the only real question here is if this is real or kayfabe? judging by reports it seems the injury is real so they probably decided to do this angle to get more heat on barrett and make him look stronger by " taking out" barrett. 

there is no way orton really got injured during the match that is forsure.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I read somewhere it could be from 4 to 6 months. Get well soon Orton. So this basically confirms Barret will win the title soon, so by the time Randy comes back they will feud for the title. So I guess Sheamus is getting the top role on Smackdown, and I guess Big Show will hold the belt and probably beat Bryan next week, thus maybe why they made the title match next week. Oh well I wasn't expecting a long reign from Bryan but I guess 2 weeks is better than 2 days or 5 minutes. My guess is that Sheamus will win the Royal Rumble and face who ever is the champion at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

One less reason to watch Smackdown now. I hope he makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

JakeC_91 said:


> Maybe WWE are listening to Internet fans and realise we all hate Orton, imminent release is imminent.


One douchebag ≠ "we"


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

I really hope this is a work so Randy can win the rumble. Randy has been my favorite since 2004 and it really sucks when he's hurt. Hopefully he heals up soon. Even if it's real though, at least he gets to spend more time with his wife and daughter over the holidays.


----------



## berrt (Oct 13, 2011)

I think it's a work. The Rumble is in his home town so he will be out till then before making a 'surprise' return (go Randal - yawn!)


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

4-6 months would be pretty terrible for WWE. The Smackdown WrestleMania main event just lost a hell of a lot of star power, if true.


----------



## gothmog 3rd (Dec 26, 2010)

I came to think of something. If Orton were already injured and it is a back injury, could it be from the CarKO?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

gothmog 3rd said:


> I came to think of something. If Orton were already injured and it is a back injury, could it be from the CarKO?


Report i've seen says Randy has been protected from taking too many bumps since Dec 19th so i have to say they knew he had an injury going into last nights taping


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

Dammit! It's a shame that he's injured. The Daniel Bryan/Christian/Randy Orton triple threat at Wrestlemania may not happen now!


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

http://www.pwinsider.com/article/64511/randy-orton-update-shooting-down-a-false-report.html?p=1



> While we do not have any update on the severity of the injury at this time, I want to note that an inaccurate report is floating around citing PWInsider.com as reporting Orton would miss Wrestlemania due to a slipped disc. Nothing of the sort was written or stated on either the free or Elite versions of PWInsider.com. Whoever published that report is stating an absolute lie, so remember that when you decide what outlets are legitimate and worth your time.


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

It's a bummer but maybe some time off is a blessing in disguise. I'm a big fan of Orton but it's time to face the truth - his current face character has about as much depth as a puddle. He is desperate need of a revamp. 

I don't think this spells the end of Wade's push but it doesn't mean he's getting his hands on the belt any time soon either.


----------



## CaptainCharisma (Aug 9, 2011)

JCrusher said:


> Whether you're a fan or not of a wrestler its not really funny especially a back injury. Also even people who are not fans of orton have said losing a top guy who puts on good matches is a big blow.


I said I hope he gets better earlier anyway. 

And to me, it's no big blow really. 

I just thought we deserved to take a break from Orton.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

well this sucks on both sides Orton got injured (will he miss the royal rumble now?) 

Now Barret is left with nobody to really fued with so he will probably face Sheamus or someone now


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

I really hope he isn't seriously hurt he's my ultimate fave, anyways if it's really legit, Barret can use this to have the biggest reaction

Royal Rumble Orton's hometown #30 or 40 entrant whatever the last one is 

3 2 1

*I HEAR VOICES* --> HUGE ASS POP

Barret comes out

Hell breaks loose


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Maybe with Orton out, WWE might be forced to, I don't know, CREATE A NEW STAR TO TAKE HIS PLACE????


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

Like I said, if Barrett injured him, he has to be fired. It's the same situation as Kennedy and he can't be unpunished for this. He could end up crippling smackdown and WWE totally because of this. That's bad for business.

ON a different note, bring Morrison back to take Orton's spot, or build McIntyre up quickly as a vicious face to take his spot.


----------



## snuggiedawg (Nov 29, 2011)

well alot of ppl did take Orton for granted. Now that he's gone sheamus will be the top face. If you think he's going to put over talent or put on as good matches then I want what your smoking


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Dark_Raiden said:


> Like I said, if Barrett injured him, he has to be fired. It's the same situation as Kennedy and he can't be unpunished for this. He could end up crippling smackdown and WWE totally because of this. That's bad for business.
> 
> ON a different note, bring Morrison back to take Orton's spot, or build McIntyre up quickly as a vicious face to take his spot.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Whether this is trolling or not I love this post


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

In times like these, dark horse superstars step up to fill the void.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Wade didnt injure him THE INJURY WAS ALREADY THERE


----------



## seleucid23 (Mar 11, 2008)

CaptainCharisma said:


> I said I hope he gets better earlier anyway.
> 
> And to me, it's no big blow really.
> 
> I just thought we deserved to take a break from Orton.


^^True

Sucks for Orton, but some of the best wrestling moments are made by wrestlers coming back from injury. I hope WWE can do something special with Randy when he returns.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

clearly it is just a way to write him out of the show for couple of weeks maybe till the rumble 
i remember a report weeks ago stating orton is having a back problems so i don't think barret has anything to do with his injury atleast not yesterday


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

As much as I dislike Orton, the injury is a shame. Smackdown definitely needed him in one way or another going into Wrestlemania.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Just clone Orton and bust one out when he gets injured or whatever


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

This sucks. I thought it was a work so he could make a "surprise" return at the RR in his hometown and win the match and we get Randy Orton/Daniel Bryan at WrestleMania, but it's legit. Sucks because Smackdown! could use Randy Orton and the fact that Orton was right in the middle of a program with Barrett and putting him over greatly and now it all ends, just not good. Hope Orton gets better and the Orton/Barrett program continues when he returns (maybe when Barrett is WHC and Orton returns to have a SummerSlam Last Man Standing match, possibly? )


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Don't know if posted already, so I just will



> Wrestlezone has learned exclusively that WWE Smackdown main eventer Randy Orton's back injury was discovered last week, and that the storyline played out on Smackdown last night was to cover the injury.
> 
> Orton is expected to undergo several tests in the next few days to determine the severity of the injury. If you're reading elsewhere that Orton "will be back for WrestleMania," or that Orton "will miss WrestleMania," both of those reports are premature. Orton's status for WrestleMania is unknown. Right now Vince McMahon and Stephanie McMahon LeVesque have asked the writers to prepare for scenarios with Orton included in Mania, and for Orton to be out "at least until a month or two past Mania."
> 
> Orton himself is said to be upset with the injury, "but dealing with it much better than in the past when he faced similar situations with time off," we were told by a key WWE insider this afternoon. We will keep you up-to-date with our inside information on Randy Orton's injury as it becomes available.


Source: WrestleZone, so take it for what it's worth
Link:http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/247217-exclusive-new-details-and-update-on-randy-ortons-injury

Someone on here said that Orton got injured, and that this was just a cover up. Hopefully Orton's good to go before Mania. Still don't want him winning the Rumble though.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

RatedR10 said:


> This sucks. I thought it was a work so he could make a "surprise" return at the RR in his hometown and win the match and we get Randy Orton/Daniel Bryan at WrestleMania, but it's legit. Sucks because Smackdown! could use Randy Orton and the fact that Orton was right in the middle of a program with Barrett and putting him over greatly and now it all ends, just not good. Hope Orton gets better and the Orton/Barrett program continues when he returns (maybe when Barrett is WHC and Orton returns to have a SummerSlam Last Man Standing match, possibly? )


This sounds about right. The best thing possible for Orton at this time is to make his return during a Barrett WHC reign with the revenge angle. The crowd is already 100% behind him, and hearing his music hit would probably cause an insane pop.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

snuggiedawg said:


> well alot of ppl did take Orton for granted. Now that he's gone sheamus will be the top face. If you think he's going to put over talent or put on as good matches then I want what your smoking


Give Sheamus 10-15 minutes and he will put on a good match.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

I wonder how SD! would look now. No one to carry the show. Really bad news for the WWE considering the host of injuries that they're currently dealing with. I read that he might miss the Grandest Stage Of Them All, WrestleMania.


----------



## gothmog 3rd (Dec 26, 2010)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Give Sheamus 10-15 minutes and he will put on a good match.


Yeah, he did it twice this Summer ... with Orton.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

D.M.N. said:


> http://www.pwinsider.com/article/64511/randy-orton-update-shooting-down-a-false-report.html?p=1


What I posted on PW Insider was reported on their website and kept up for hours. I just copied and pasted it and credited them as the source. They might be backtracking, but it was there. If you google cache it, you'll still find the article.

WrestleZone pretty much backs up what they said, but doesn't give the 6 month time table.


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

My mate texted me saying he's sidelined for 5 months? I haven't read the thread yet sorry, is this true?


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

I dislike randy as a wrestler but i hate injuries, i hope he gets better, it is just horrible to be injured, get well soon.


----------



## Correfan (May 23, 2011)

:sad: just when I've started to enjoy Orton on Smackdown too. Hope he's not out for too long.

If he is out for a few months, it could make for a great return. Either going after a WHC Barrett or being the man to square up to possible heel Cena.


----------



## JCrusher (Jul 19, 2011)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Give Sheamus 10-15 minutes and he will put on a good match.


 I think sheamus is talented and is fine just as long as they dont make him superman. i also agree with the other poster that people did take orton for granted because he did put on good matches. But now lets see if guys like Barrett and bryan will step up


----------



## new_guy (Jul 4, 2006)

Highly doubt Barrett did anything to him in the match; I heard the match was short and you never see Barrett throwing Orton down the stairs, you only see the result. There'd be no point in not filming him being tossed down stairs if he was actually tossed down stairs. Besides, if it is true, I highly doubt that theirs a safe way to throw a man down some steps, especially when that man is wearing little more than undies. I think it was something that was pre-planned, notice how Orton and Barrett both weren't at Raw this week and didn't have a match last week on SD and did barely anything on Raw. Are we supposed to believe that they planned a short match where Orton would be thrown down some stairs and be left in a mangled state? Why would anyone plan to throw a guy with previous neck and back problems down a flight of stairs? It's definitely something that was there already and the match was just to cover it up

Barrett will be fine, it is probably gonna be part of his push "I took out Orton" and all that. Whether or not Orton is really injured will be known by rumble time, at the latest.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

still believe that he will be back at the rumble but if he really is THAT injured 
i hope for a quick and good recovery


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Shit tbh.


----------



## CaptainCharisma (Aug 9, 2011)

seleucid23 said:


> ^^True
> 
> Sucks for Orton, but some of the best wrestling moments are made by wrestlers coming back from injury. I hope WWE can do something special with Randy when he returns.


I didn't mean it like that but if it makes any of you Orton marks happier, I'm fine with that.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

_Credit: My "Sources"_


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Get well soon Randy *


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

Rev™;10803084 said:


> _Credit: My "Sources"_


why would you photo shop a kids face and place it on your own body just to make a not so funny joke. A very poor attempt a humor fpalm.


----------



## Correfan (May 23, 2011)

Rev™ said:


> _Credit: My "Sources"_


...weak :no:


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

:lmao

Rev has returned. Funny shit. Now he gets to tour with Lil' Wayne.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

RKO85 said:


> why would you photo shop a kids face and place it on your own body just to make a not so funny joke. A very poor attempt a humor fpalm.


Dude idk what you're talking about. This was emailed to me by my anonymous source and he's confirmed that it's legit.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I just don't know how smeone would make fun with bad things like that, make me sick.*


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Can't say I'm happy this happened. You never want anyone to really be injured. NEVER. 


That said, I'm just tired of seeing him on my TV screen so the lengthy respite I'll get is nice for a change.

Of course the problem that will occur now is that we go from HEARING VOICES to most likely TOO MANY LIMES.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Rev™ said:


> Dude idk what you're talking about. This was emailed to me by my anonymous source and he's confirmed that it's legit.


Does the word "Photoshop" mean anything to you? fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Rev™;10803084 said:


> _Credit: My "Sources"_


Oh look, a guy attempting to be cool by making real distasteful and immature jokes
Real funny fpalm


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

glenwo2 said:


> Does the word "Photoshop" mean anything to you? fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


Do the words "sarcasm" and "parody" mean anything to you?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Its not that funny that the guy could end up in a wheelchair:no:


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Lighten up, guys.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Rev™ said:


> Do the words "sarcasm" and "parody" mean anything to you?


If he somehow ends up dying, that's major heat coming to you lol. People are seemingly uber sensitive about this. I'm leaning to "it's a work". X-ray pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

That picture :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Orton's injury: Cause for panic?*

The company's 2nd (or 3rd depending on your opinion of Punk) biggest star is out until at least after Wrestlemania and experience tells us surely WWE are panicking and will reach the conclusion that something has to be done to plug the gap left by Orton's absence.....the question is what they'll come up with.

I have a bad feeling that they were planning to turn Cena heel in the very near future, certainly before his match with The Rock and any change in circumstances puts that move at risk. The immediate concern though is the lack of star power left on Smackdown, and they may well feel (dare I say it) that CM Punk has to move shows. Which means bye bye WWE title.

Hopefully though they will have the courage to stick to their plans and come up with something else to keep Smackdown interesting, maybe a new GM or something. Or speed up Undertaker's return, presuming he isn't the "it begins" person.

What do people think?


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

Even though it is a joke it's a really fucked up joke.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Pic's kind of funny and all (coming from an Orton fan) but it reeks of too soon. At least wait until there's more news before joking about it.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: Orton's injury: Cause for panic?*

Punk is not going to Smackdown no way. Daniel Bryan and Sheamus will be the main baby faces, competing against Mark Henry and Wade Barret With Big Show just there. Also Taker will return soon and he is way bigger than all of them and orton put together so no, no reason to panic


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Orton's injury: Cause for panic?*

I thought Henry was injured too though? Although if it's short term then it's easy to get around that.


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Orton's injury: Cause for panic?*

This is a good time for them to really elevate a star.
Barrett and Bryan come to mind.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I've had a back injury i dont find humour in making fun of it


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> I've had a back injury i dont find humour in making fun of it


I agree with you there. I witnessed my Mum have a bad back injury and it was horrible. I will say though there is a difference in joking and making fun. The pic was way too soon though imo. A bit of humour could be found if it turns out the injury isn't serious because then it'd be OK to joke about, like ironically Orton himself did while mocking Shawn Michaels (well after his injury I might add).


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

> Edge has been notified of Orton's injury and is reportedly rushing to the hospital at breakneck speed


^^


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Orton's injury: Cause for panic?*

Smackdown's got Cody, Barret, Henry, and Christian when he returns as the top heels, they're just lacking in the face department, they got Bryan, but I think they're gonna hotshot the World Title onto Sheamus soon. Sheamus will take Orton's place in any WM28 match he was supposed to be in.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Orton's injury: Cause for panic?*

If Orton's going to miss extended time, that might kill any potential Big Show heel turn (which they seem to have been teasing). 
I could see an argument for shifting some of the Miz/Truth feud to Smackdown.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> ^^


:lmao
again i fell horrible but i cant help it


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Didn't know there were so many sensitive people here. Guess I shouldn't suggest that it's time to see this come back


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Orton's injury: Cause for panic?*



TheSupremeForce said:


> If Orton's going to miss extended time, that might kill any potential Big Show heel turn (which they seem to have been teasing).
> I could see an argument for shifting some of the Miz/Truth feud to Smackdown.


Orton will be out for 6 months


----------



## HeliWolf (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: Orton's injury: Cause for panic?*

One man's misery is another man's gain.



It's harsh to say but I think certain people (Sheamus, Bryan, Rhodes, Barrett) are now in the best position of their lives without having Orton around.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Didn't know there were so many sensitive people here. Guess I shouldn't suggest that it's time to see this come back


I just have the overwhelming urge to wash his hair for him.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Orton's injury: Cause for panic?*

No, its time to panic if Cena gets injured.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> I just have the overwhelming urge to wash his hair for him.


Leave the fringe alone:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Orton's injury: Cause for panic?*

Depends what they do with Barrett that determines whether it's a cause to panic or not.

SmackDown will not suffer without him, he has very limited star power and he's been irrelevant for like 6 months at that.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Orton's injury: Cause for panic?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Depends what they do with Barrett that determines whether it's a cause to panic or not.
> 
> SmackDown will not suffer without himm he has very limited star power and he's been irrelevant for like 6 months at that.


You're such a blind hater for him.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Orton's injury: Cause for panic?*

It's a shame that WWE has lost its consistently best worker all YEAR long and a pretty unfortunate way to go out. It's WWE's fault though...they simply need to be more careful with there top stars when it's only months before WrestleMania. I didn't know they could be this ignorant but now they are going to have to pay the price. Perhaps Orton's character needed a little time off anyway but I think if he actually does get time off then they should have Barrett destroy him on Smackdown and WWE can announce his injury kayfabe. Which allows Barrett to move on and challenge Daniel Bryan for the title. Orton getting injured also opens up opportunities for Christian who will be returning within the next month so injuries can always be a blessing in a way as well. I hope Orton gets well soon but WWE shouldn't be panicking.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Orton's injury: Cause for panic?*

Sheamus & Bryan both will benefit but will it work? *shrugs* could if they want it too.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Orton's injury: Cause for panic?*

See it as a blessing in disguise.

1. Greater chance to push new guys which is desperately needed

2. Randy has time off to recover, relax and come back with an actual purpose.

3. He was in a boring feud with Barratt, at least this will end it now.


----------



## DerkaDickbutta (Dec 13, 2011)

Maaaaannn, people feeling sorry for Queen Randalynn here. :lmao

I hope he gets hit by lightning with the shit his ass is pulling now.

And if that was insensitive, I meant it to be.


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

They could use injuring Orton as an angle for the "Barrett Barage" to hit the main event


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

LOP is semi-reporting that Orton actually failed a wellness test (his 3rd violation if true).

On second thought, their source is hardly credible. Meh.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Out for 6 months, apparently.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Wow, seriously people are taking it to heart over others making fun of a injury. ..... yeah they'll never get laid.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Orton spit in a kids face,shit in divas bags,made fun of a divas sex life and got Kennedy fired 
Even after all that I can still check myself because of what I'm laughing about. Drizzy orton is hilarious but I still feel bad about it being so funny.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sin_Bias said:


> LOP is semi-reporting that Orton actually failed a wellness test (his 3rd violation if true).


Yeah, right. WWE would just cover it up. They'll use Jeff Hardy or Edge as a scapegoat but if it's one of the sunday brunch club, they're not going to the papers, if you get my meaning.


----------



## Correfan (May 23, 2011)

> At the Smackdown house show in Detroit tonight, it was announced that Randy Orton will be out of action for six months. They offered refunds to anyone who wanted to get them.


- F4W.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Well, it's time to use this to boost Barrett up to the main event. Come on WWE, it's the right thing to do right now.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Well that sucks. What to do with Barrett?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Correfan said:


> - F4W.


Yikes


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: Orton's injury: Cause for panic?*

They should take the title off Punk and put him on Smackdown for a feud with a heel Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Orton's injury: Cause for panic?*

Turn Christian face as a stop gap for a few months to take over.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

6 months without Orton? Well, if this is true






Wouldn't be surprised if he rushes back before WrestleMania, though. Get well, anyway. I damn sure won't miss seeing you, though.



> Well that sucks. What to do with Barrett?












Course, that's not what they WILL do...


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Sheamus vs Barrett


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

JakeC_91 said:


> Wow, seriously people are taking it to heart over others making fun of a injury. ..... yeah they'll never get laid.


I personally don't give a damn and always joke about sensitive topics but... those who talk about others never getting laid are probably the ones who have never got laid and never will. I find sensitive people annoying but it's news to me that it in any way affects their sex life. And yes, I know if you reply it'll be something along the lines of "My girlfriend proves you wrong.. blah blah", whatever.

Anyways, hopefully the 6 months thing is an exaggeration so he will be the surprise final entrant at the Royal Rumble and win. Then his haters can run out to the streets, cry and get hit by a car.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Correfan said:


> - F4W.


Super Chico with the scoops.


----------



## squared circle (Mar 13, 2010)

I guess it's make or break time for Sheamus. They will obviously look to have him fill Orton's shoes for the time being. Such a shame, because Sheamus is not ready - at all. Also; like Orton or not, he brought star power to SmackDown. Now without Orton, SmackDown has NO star power.


----------



## Nemephosis (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Orton's injury: Cause for panic?*

It might be a shitty thing to say, but in some way I kind of wish this were Cena, just so they would stop fucking relying on him.


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

Big shame, Hope he has a speedy recovery but at least he gets to spend more time with his wifey and kid, Doesn't sound all bad. Big loss for WWE losing there Number 2 guy he's been the most consistent performer this year.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

squared circle said:


> I guess it's make or break time for Sheamus. They will obviously look to have him fill Orton's shoes for the time being. Such a shame, because Sheamus is not ready - at all. Also; like Orton or not, he brought star power to SmackDown. Now without Orton, SmackDown has NO star power.


This is true...

... but truth be told, I'd take Sheamus being the lead face on Smackdown>them moving CM Punk to SD to give SD starpower/the poor drawing for his matches/whatever the reason. 

Plus if this gets Barrett back over with the crowd (getting booed to death), then it's all good... well except for Orton getting injured. I'm a fan (not a huge fan), but a fan of Orton, and have really enjoyed his matches this year. It's a shame this had to happen when he was arguably at his peak in-ring wise, but if this goes to a good cause (Barrett getting pushed majorly), then at least some good can come out of it. He was the third biggest star actively in the company, and one of the only three with starpower (not counting guys like Taker and HHH). So SD is kind of stuck when it comes to having starpower, but I hope, as I said before, WWE doesn't move Punk to SD.


----------



## Game1778 (Aug 19, 2004)

I feel bad for Randy but hopefully this gives someone new the spotlight


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

It's gonna be interesting to see what they do with house shows. On TV it won't be THAT big of a deal because the brand split is pretty much dead and RAW guys will appear on the show so they can fill the "star power" void left by Orton.

I guess they could book a RAW feud for SD! house shows, but with the roster being so thin right now who knows who are they gonna send.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Well this is awesome.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Well this is awesome.


Username says this is the most predictable and stupid post in this thread.


----------



## RVD 1010 (Feb 9, 2004)

It's too bad, hope he gets back asap. He was all Smackdown had. I'm all for someone new getting the spotlight, but there's very little on Smackdown. I just hope it doesn't lead to more Big Show or more Mark Henry.


----------



## squared circle (Mar 13, 2010)

Obis said:


> This is true...
> 
> ... but truth be told, I'd take Sheamus being the lead face on Smackdown>them moving CM Punk to SD to give SD starpower/the poor drawing for his matches/whatever the reason.
> 
> Plus if this gets Barrett back over with the crowd (getting booed to death), then it's all good... well except for Orton getting injured. I'm a fan (not a huge fan), but a fan of Orton, and have really enjoyed his matches this year. It's a shame this had to happen when he was arguably at his peak in-ring wise, but if this goes to a good cause (Barrett getting pushed majorly), then at least some good can come out of it. He was the third biggest star actively in the company, and one of the only three with starpower (not counting guys like Taker and HHH). So SD is kind of stuck when it comes to having starpower, but I hope, as I said before, WWE doesn't move Punk to SD.


You cannot draft over Punk to SmackDown. Not until after WrestleMania anyway because Cena is the only other active main event face on that brand and having Rock v. Cena for the WWE title is pointless. Maybe you could have them appear on SmackDown once or twice over the next couple of months to put the show over, but they HAVE to remain on RAW until the draft.

I'm an Orton fan too and it's a shame that he's injured due to his performances as of late and all throughout the year (I just hate how the writers treated his Christian feud and made it all 1 sided).

Possible WrestleMania match ups;
Sheamus v. Barrett
Sheamus v. Barrett v. Bryan
Bryan v. Sheamus (would be hilarious because of how their WrestleMania 27 match was handled).

I don't see Big Show being in the title scene come WrestleMania because of his rumored match up with Shaq, plus I just do not see Big Show remaining in the main event scene period. I also do not see Henry making a comeback because they've treated him like crap over the past number of weeks and it'd take a huge turn around in booking to make Henry look like a threat again.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Orton's injury: Cause for panic?*

Calm down Orton marks, he wasn't exactly setting the world on fire anyways, I don't really think losing him a few months will hurt the company all that bad.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Orton's injury: Cause for panic?*



Nemephosis said:


> It might be a shitty thing to say, but in some way I kind of wish this were Cena, just so they would stop fucking relying on him.


Cena is one of the most interesting things right now in regards to him potentially turning heel. Having Cena injured right now would be the worst thing that could happen.


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Orton's injury: Cause for panic?*



HeliWolf said:


> One man's misery is another man's gain.
> 
> 
> 
> It's harsh to say but I think certain people (Sheamus, Bryan, Rhodes, Barrett) are now in the best position of their lives without having Orton around.


This. Orton's injury is not a good thing but it will elevate someone like Sheamus or Barrett into the title picture now.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Orton's injury: Cause for panic?*

TheDDT.com is reporting that Randy Orton's injury angle is cover for him failing a Wellness test. This would be Orton's third fail, and if WWE followed it's own policy at http://corporate.wwe.com/company/abuse_policy.jsp#15 then Orton should have been fired.

More news as it develops.


----------



## SailorAirman (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: Orton's injury: Cause for panic?*

Sheamus doesn't really have anything going so he can easily step into Orton's spot, and I think he's good enough that he can be easily built up to be as big a star as Orton.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Smackdown continues to get raped in the ass by losing their top talent. I wonder what the WWE is going to do help the show out now. Maybe end the brand extension and have more RAW stars show up on there. This sucks to hear about Orton as he can put on great matches with the right opponents.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

It's a tough break for Orton. You never want to hear of a superstar getting injured. However this will open up some opportunities on Smackdown for some of the other talent, which is a plus. SUcks for Barrett as they were in the midst of a great rivalry, but I guess he gets a nice rub for being the one to kayfabe, put Orton on the self.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Friday Night Smackdown crowd just got a lot emptier.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Orton's injury: Cause for panic?*



Gresty said:


> TheDDT.com is reporting that Randy Orton's injury angle is cover for him failing a Wellness test. This would be Orton's third fail, and if WWE followed it's own policy at http://corporate.wwe.com/company/abuse_policy.jsp#15 then Orton should have been fired.
> 
> More news as it develops.


BS. I'm not believing that. Orton went away from the shit years ago.

Apparently, WWE announced at a house show that Orton will be out for 6 months. Looks like he is missing Mania


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

To be quite honest, I'm not sure it's a huge loss right now. The way mania was shaping up, his presence on the card wasn't a necessity. I mean, it's not ideal, and he's certainly a big name and I'm sure they'd like to have him, but their WM plans for him at this point were unclear at best.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

If Orton failed a 3rd test, how would he be suspended for 6 months...1st time is 30 days, 2nd time is 60 days, 3rd time is firing, but if WWE went against their own policy, I'd still see it being only 90 or so days.

Sucks that he's gonna miss WM, but would be interesting if they made him an on screen character like GM or something for that time(not just cause his gm character in SvR was good)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, cause that'd be awesome. General Manager Orton. Let's take the thing he sucks most at and make it the central focus of him. Orton's not CM Punk, he can't just be a commentator or GM while he's injured.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Orton's injury: Cause for panic?*



psx71 said:


> BS. I'm not believing that. Orton went away from the shit years ago.
> 
> Apparently, WWE announced at a house show that Orton will be out for 6 months. Looks like he is missing Mania


Looks like it indeed which is a shame because he truly deserved a title match. The guy's been the man when it comes to putting over talent this year. Best wrestler imo this year in WWE too. So damn consistent. He's found a niche as a face and tbh that shows how good a wrestler he actually is. Shame he's out for so long. Smackdown will really need to get some face star power going so Sheamus is about to hit blast off on that rocket he has strapped to him.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Orton's injury: Cause for panic?*



Gresty said:


> TheDDT.com is reporting that Randy Orton's injury angle is cover for him failing a Wellness test. This would be Orton's third fail, and if WWE followed it's own policy at http://corporate.wwe.com/company/abuse_policy.jsp#15 then Orton should have been fired.
> 
> More news as it develops.


The report was false. The original site took it down.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Orton's injury: Cause for panic?*



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Looks like it indeed which is a shame because he truly deserved a title match. The guy's been the man when it comes to putting over talent this year. Best wrestler imo this year in WWE too. So damn consistent. He's found a niche as a face and tbh that shows how good a wrestler he actually is. Shame he's out for so long. Smackdown will really need to get some face star power going so Sheamus is about to hit blast off on that rocket he has strapped to him.


I'm not too crazy over here about Orton's character, but man the guy truly is talented in the ring. In one year alone, Orton has put over SEVERAL people, Mark Henry CLEAN 2 times, he's put on multiple Match of the year candidates, and has been doing the best work of his career.

I respect the hell out of Orton, and I find it really unfair that Orton has to miss months of his career, not to mention the biggest WrestleMania of all time, and the Rumble in his own damn city. All because Barrett or the bookers, or creative or WHOEVER was responsible for booking him to go down the flight of stairs when every one damn well knows how injury prone he is. The more I think about it, the more I keep getting mad. It's all just real unfair for him. He should've been in the title match at Mania stealing the show infront of 80,000 people strong, not injured and missing out. It's just unfair after all he's done for the company the past year or so.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Orton's injury: Cause for panic?*



psx71 said:


> I'm not too crazy over here about Orton's character, but man the guy truly is talented in the ring. In one year alone, Orton has put over SEVERAL people, Mark Henry CLEAN 2 times, he's put on multiple Match of the year candidates, and has been doing the best work of his career.
> 
> I respect the hell out of Orton, and I find it really unfair that Orton has to miss months of his career, not to mention the biggest WrestleMania of all time, and the Rumble in his own damn city. All because Barrett or the bookers, or creative or WHOEVER was responsible for booking him to go down the flight of stairs when every one damn well knows how injury prone he is. The more I think about it, the more I keep getting mad. It's all just real unfair for him. He should've been in the title match at Mania stealing the show infront of 80,000 people strong, not injured and missing out. It's just unfair after all he's done for the company the past year or so.


Seriously, get with the program. Orton did not actually fall down a flight of stairs. Any injury he may have suffered happened before this week's show.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Orton's injury: Cause for panic?*



TheSupremeForce said:


> Seriously, get with the program. Orton did not actually fall down a flight of stairs. Any injury he may have suffered happened before this week's show.


Whatever it is. It's unfair any way you look at it.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Orton's injury: Cause for panic?*



psx71 said:


> Whatever it is. It's unfair any way you look at it.


Umm, no it's not. He was previously injured, and the "go down a flight of stairs" thing was a work to get him off of TV. He wasn't actually thrown down a flight of stairs, he was already hurt and just walked down the stairs and laid down as if he had been tossed down them.

The injury had nothing to do with the "go down a flight of stairs" spot. He's been hurt for a couple of weeks according to reports.


----------



## new_guy (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Orton's injury: Cause for panic?*



psx71 said:


> I'm not too crazy over here about Orton's character, but man the guy truly is talented in the ring. In one year alone, Orton has put over SEVERAL people, Mark Henry CLEAN 2 times, he's put on multiple Match of the year candidates, and has been doing the best work of his career.
> 
> I respect the hell out of Orton, and I find it really unfair that Orton has to miss months of his career, not to mention the biggest WrestleMania of all time, and the Rumble in his own damn city. All because Barrett or the bookers, or creative or WHOEVER was responsible for booking him to go down the flight of stairs when every one damn well knows how injury prone he is. The more I think about it, the more I keep getting mad. It's all just real unfair for him. He should've been in the title match at Mania stealing the show infront of 80,000 people strong, not injured and missing out. It's just unfair after all he's done for the company the past year or so.


I am guessing the flight of stairs thing was an on air reason for his disappearance, they never actually show him go down the stairs from what reports say


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

having heard its his back i would not be suprised if this is a work to cover up the fact that hes had the injury for a while and is being used to make Barrett look good there were reports earlier this year that Orton was having back problems maybe he can no longer put off having the op done .


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Orton's injury: Cause for panic?*



new_guy said:


> I am guessing the flight of stairs thing was an on air reason for his disappearance, they never actually show him go down the stairs from what reports say


 maybe it was stairs back stage that they will show on friday .


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

Simply Flawless said:


> Wade didnt injure him THE INJURY WAS ALREADY THERE


Prove Wade didn't injure him. Orton has back problems in the time period of his feud with Barrett, never before. Barrett's main offense would hurt the back(Wasteland and the Sidewalk slam, if botched would have hard impact on the back).

All clues point to Barrett hurting Orton as that's the only new addition in this equation of Orton wrestling. Like I said, IF Barrett injured him, fire him, if not keep him in the midcard.



Ratedr4life said:


> Smackdown's got Cody, Barret, Henry, and Christian when he returns as the top heels, they're just lacking in the face department, they got Bryan, but I think they're gonna hotshot the World Title onto Sheamus soon. Sheamus will take Orton's place in any WM28 match he was supposed to be in.


None of those heels are over except for Henry. Christian is half over as he can get heat, but doesn't initially have it. If anything, turn Christian face, get Truth on Smackdown as top heel, turn Show heel, and build Bryan up as a new star. 



Tyrion Lannister said:


> 6 months without Orton? Well, if this is true
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except Barrett's not over in the slightest despite feuding with Orton, the most over face, and still lacks ring skills, presence and charisma needed to be champion.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Orton's injury: Cause for panic?*



will94 said:


> Umm, no it's not. He was previously injured, and the "go down a flight of stairs" thing was a work to get him off of TV. He wasn't actually thrown down a flight of stairs, he was already hurt and just walked down the stairs and laid down as if he had been tossed down them.
> 
> The injury had nothing to do with the "go down a flight of stairs" spot. He's been hurt for a couple of weeks according to reports.


It's not unfair that the guy who's been busting his ass for the fans, and the company, putting on quality matches 300 days out of the entire year, and putting over young guys, get's hurt? Of course it is. He should be rewarded, not injured.

I'm not blaming anyone about injuring Orton if he got hurt before the "flight of stairs" thing. It's the wrestling business, it's physical, and people get hurt all the time. The only think I AM saying is that Orton get hurt when he shouldn't have gotten hurt because of all the tremendous things he's done throughout most of the year.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Dark_Raiden said:


> presence and charisma needed to be champion.


Come on man, quit telling lies.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

Rev™ said:


> Come on man, quit telling lies.


i know lmao .


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

People who are cheering for Orton's injury, or any wrestler's unfortunate injuries for that matter, can get the fuck out right now. At least Rev was making fun of Orton and wasn't serious about it. Some sad fuckers on here really.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

Dark_Raiden said:


> Prove Wade didn't injure him. Orton has back problems in the time period of his feud with Barrett, never before. Barrett's main offense would hurt the back(Wasteland and the Sidewalk slam, if botched would have hard impact on the back).
> 
> All clues point to Barrett hurting Orton as that's the only new addition in this equation of Orton wrestling. Like I said, IF Barrett injured him, fire him, if not keep him in the midcard.
> 
> ...


just wondering did you want WWE to fire Batista when he broke Cenas neck ? .


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Orton's injury: Cause for panic?*



psx71 said:


> Apparently, WWE announced at a house show that Orton will be out for 6 months. Looks like he is missing Mania


Yeah, it was announced at the house show in Detroit. 6 months and they are offering refunds at the gate so it's legit. That's a tough break for Orton.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

Rev™ said:


> Come on man, quit telling lies.


lol i know i shouldnt laugh but damn your sig is some funny shit .


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Dark_Raiden said:


> If anything, turn Christian face, get Truth on Smackdown as top heel, turn Show heel, and build Bryan up as a new star.


Christian coming back as a face is a must. He's not as over as Rhodes or Barrett, so turning him won't be a problem. And it makes sense since he'd be gone for two months which is enough time for a character change. Big Show turning heel and Bryan being a face will both help to extend that feud.


----------



## Pavement_Saw (Oct 2, 2011)

Aww, that sucks. I was hoping for Bryan-Orton soon.


----------



## JCrusher (Jul 19, 2011)

Well this give guys like Bryan or Barret an oppurtunity. If they get big then that will be great but if they fail then at least we will know and wont have to blame other guys anymore


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Except Barrett's not over in the slightest despite feuding with Orton, the most over face, and still lacks ring skills, *presence and charisma needed to be champion*.


What a stupid fucking lie. Of course, coming from you, Barrett should take that as a compliment because your opinion is always the opposite of the one based on truth and common sense.

Barrett was buried by the company for 10 months, of course he's not gonna get huge reactions right off the bat, they need to build him back up to that. He's done fine considering the hand he was dealt before this feud. And even if he's not over, what does that have to do with anything anymore? Del Rio was a 2 time WWE Champion and he's less over than anyone, they don't care.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

JCrusher said:


> Well this give guys like Bryan or Barret an oppurtunity. If they get big then that will be great but if they fail then at least we will know and wont have to blame other guys anymore


this Sheamus is out of the title scene till at least Mania i can see tensions rising between Bryan and Barrett again in the coming weeks can you imagine the heat Barrett would get if he won the World Title at EC crushing DBs dream of main eventing wrestlmania .


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Let's take a look at how this Orton injury affects Smackdown currently right now as we are on the Road to Wrestlemania 28:

-First of all, *Daniel Bryan* will be apart of the WHC title picture at Wrestlemania 28, period. He has to otherwise he didn't have to win the title at TLC, Orton injury or not. Show could have carried it to Mania if they really wanted to. Whether Bryan heads to Mania as champion or not isn't the point. He will have an involvement in that match.

-Which leads me to believing that not only is a *Sheamus* rumble win pretty much guaranteed but he will meet Daniel Bryan at Wrestlemania 28 for the WHC championship. Bryan, assuming as of right now, is going to turn heel at some point and screw the Big Show out of his title chance next week and possibly the Rumble title rematch as well. Sheamus will look like a beast on the RTWM.

-*Mark Henry* is the wild card factor here. If he is really going to be injured for the RTWM then he won't obviously compete. However, if he does recover enough in time then I assume he'll be a third participant in the WHC match at Mania. Therefore Bryan doesn't have to turn anymore but Sheamus will still win the Rumble. Sheamus and Henry still haven't settled their feud from Summerslam and both can treat Bryan as the dark horse who won't overcome either man. It's pretty weird but that hasn't stopped WWE.

-Now, since Orton is injured, I'm afraid to tell you *Wade Barrett* fans but he's not going to Wrestlemania then. If the injury is legit, there is literally nothing else for him to do on the RTWM. Honestly, what's he going to do? Feud with Booker if the Runnels brothers feud at Mania for the IC title? Please. A streak match with Taker? Fucking laughable. There is one way, however. If *Christian* can come back in time and turn face to meet Barrett at Mania. Christian's heel run this year was a fail and isn't over as one. He can easily turn face and, although it'll be rushed, at least both men will be doing something for Mania. Plus, if you extend this feud long enough for Orton to return, the dynamic gets very interesting with all three members.

-*Big Show*, reportedly, will be working a program with *Shaquelle O'Neal* as the celebrity spot as Wrestlemania so he'll be occupied and he is always useful for these kinds of things so no troubles for him. Plus, this "match" will get people even more invested in Wrestlemania.

That's pretty much where we possibly stand.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> Let's take a look at how this Orton injury affects Smackdown currently right now as we are on the Road to Wrestlemania 28:
> 
> -First of all, *Daniel Bryan* will be apart of the WHC title picture at Wrestlemania 28, period. He has to otherwise he didn't have to win the title at TLC, Orton injury or not. Show could have carried it to Mania if they really wanted to. Whether Bryan heads to Mania as champion or not isn't the point. He will have an involvement in that match.
> 
> ...


Sheamus will win the RR Wade Barrett will beat DB at EC DB demands his rematch cluase at Mania Barrett vs Sheamus vs Bryan i called this months ago .


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sir Wade Barrett said:


> Sheamus will win the RR Wade Barrett will beat DB at EC DBdemands his rematch cluase at Mania Barrett vs Sheamus vs Bryan .


You're delusional.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I do not see Wade Barrett getting that title during the Road to Wrestlemania. If that were to occur, then it would be Henry if he can be healed back quickly. It can't be Sheamus. He's wining the Rumble. Christian isn't getting another crack at the belt either anytime soon. Show will be occupied with Shaq. It has to be Bryan or Henry carrying that belt till Wrestlemania 28.

Wade's best chance at that was having the title be between him and Orton but obviously that isn't happening.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> Let's take a look at how this Orton injury affects Smackdown currently right now as we are on the Road to Wrestlemania 28:


If I had to guess, Sheamus wins Royal Rumble. Sheamus vs. Bryan at WrestleMania. Big Show/Shaq or whatever celebrity they find will happen at WrestleMania. Christian/Barrett will feud when Christian returns in late January/early February. Henry is left without a feud. Christian/Henry/Barrett all enter MITB which they are bringing back at WrestleMania according to sources.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Ah, the Money In the Bank card. If reports are true that MITB is returning as a Mania match rather than a pay per view, then yes the likes of Henry, Barrett, Christian, and a Gabriel/McIntrye maybe will represent the Smackdown side. I still see Sheamus and Bryan in the WHC picture for Mania, though.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> I do not see Wade Barrett getting that title during the Road to Wrestlemania. If that were to occur, then it would be Henry if he can be healed back quickly. It can't be Sheamus. He's wining the Rumble. Christian isn't getting another crack at the belt either anytime soon. Show will be occupied with Shaq. It has to be Bryan or Henry carrying that belt till Wrestlemania 28.
> 
> Wade's best chance at that was having the title be between him and Orton but obviously that isn't happening.


isnt Henry on Raw now he had a chance to win a shot at the WWE title doubt he Wrestling for a bit yet tho due to injury its still rumoured that hes facing Taker plus Barrett cut a promo last week saying after all hed done to Orton he deserves a title match Shows likely working with Shaq so who faces Bryan at EC because lets face it WWE wont book Bryan to win a Chamber match .?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Who the hell says MITB is returning at WrestleMania? I haven't seen that ANYWHERE.

If that's true, Barrett had better win it, but this is WWE, so it'll be Ziggler and we can have another Del Rio-esque reign that nobody reacts to.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Who the hell says MITB is returning at WrestleMania? I haven't seen that ANYWHERE.


As of this week, the plan is to bring WWE’s Money in the Bank match back to WrestleMania 28 in Miami. The match was not featured at this year’s WrestleMania event.

Source: Wrestle Newz/Wrestling Observer

A few other sites picked it up also. WrestleZone published it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, that's just great. Only one new guy gets to be world champion this year if that happens, and it'll be the wrong one.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Pyro, the last thing Barrett needs is a MITB win. If you're as big of fan of his as you let on, you should know that. As you said, Del Rio won the title and nobody cared. Miz won the title and nobody took him seriously. Swagger won the title and went nowhere afterwards (though I think that was mostly down to WWE)

My point = Barrett needs to win the title clean so he can be taken seriously. If he gets the title via a cheap cash in, no one will buy it. I wish WWE would realise this. I'm still pissed they wasted D-Bryan's cash in, should have waited till WM.

But on topic, I read that LOP is reporting that they're covering up Randy Orton's wellness violation and if that's true, then this is his third violation in the company. Which means you're fired. No way WWE will fire Orton. And if they do, it will be another Daniel Bryan firing where they rehire him a month or two later. That would quite the sight to see though. Imagine that?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Wade should logically go on to the tittle scene, HE TOOK OUT ORTON, the top face of SD.

Edit: Kent, that story was proven false. LOP took down the article.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

They could totally have Zack Ryder win MITB


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

MrWalsh said:


> They could totally have Zack Ryder win MITB


Log off please.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Sir Wade Barrett said:


> isnt Henry on Raw now he had a chance to win a shot at the WWE title doubt he Wrestling for a bit yet tho due to injury its still rumoured that hes facing Taker plus Barrett cut a promo last week saying after all hed done to Orton he deserves a title match Shows likely working with Shaq so who faces Bryan at EC because lets face it WWE wont book Bryan to win a Chamber match .?


Isn't Barrett on RAW? Bryan? Show? Rhodes? I see them there too.

It's brand extension shenanigans. It's confusing as fuck right now because they are indirectly ending the extension and trying to merge the two rosters together for both show. As a matter of fact, I would say that why you see so much undercard and even midcard talent on NXT and Superstars. They would have no room for either brand if the brand merger comes to a complete effect.

Barrett could win the title at EC but it'll be hotshotting at it's finest since Sheamus will win it at Wrestlemania 28 anyways. So would you rather have a heatless and very short WHC reign from Barrett or would you wait till after Mania 28 to actually pull that off and give him a decent title reign as your top heel of that brand? Plus, he can hold it after until Orton returns anyways and finish the feud there.

Barrett/Taker isn't happening. At all. That's a pipe dream at best.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I think this year both tittles will be in the chamber with Cena having a singles match.


----------



## JCrusher (Jul 19, 2011)

Kentonbomb said:


> Pyro, the last thing Barrett needs is a MITB win. If you're as big of fan of his as you let on, you should know that. As you said, Del Rio won the title and nobody cared. Miz won the title and nobody took him seriously. Swagger won the title and went nowhere afterwards (though I think that was mostly down to WWE)
> 
> My point = Barrett needs to win the title clean so he can be taken seriously. If he gets the title via a cheap cash in, no one will buy it. I wish WWE would realise this. I'm still pissed they wasted D-Bryan's cash in, should have waited till WM.
> 
> But on topic, I read that LOP is reporting that they're covering up Randy Orton's wellness violation and if that's true, then this is his third violation in the company. Which means you're fired. No way WWE will fire Orton. And if they do, it will be another Daniel Bryan firing where they rehire him a month or two later. That would quite the sight to see though. Imagine that?


 i think that wellness thing is a bullshit story. surlely it would have moore than one source as weve seen with other guys that have gotten suspended. orton has had trouble in the past year with the back/neck areas and over time it finlly wears out. i had the same problem with my knee playing basketball


----------



## JCrusher (Jul 19, 2011)

Kentonbomb said:


> Pyro, the last thing Barrett needs is a MITB win. If you're as big of fan of his as you let on, you should know that. As you said, Del Rio won the title and nobody cared. Miz won the title and nobody took him seriously. Swagger won the title and went nowhere afterwards (though I think that was mostly down to WWE)
> 
> My point = Barrett needs to win the title clean so he can be taken seriously. If he gets the title via a cheap cash in, no one will buy it. I wish WWE would realise this. I'm still pissed they wasted D-Bryan's cash in, should have waited till WM.
> 
> But on topic, I read that LOP is reporting that they're covering up Randy Orton's wellness violation and if that's true, then this is his third violation in the company. Which means you're fired. No way WWE will fire Orton. And if they do, it will be another Daniel Bryan firing where they rehire him a month or two later. That would quite the sight to see though. Imagine that?


 i think that wellness thing is a bullshit story. surlely it would have moore than one source as weve seen with other guys that have gotten suspended. orton has had trouble in the past year with the back/neck areas and over time it finlly wears out. i had the same problem with my knee playing basketball


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Hopefully, that cunt Sheamus doesn't take over as the top face. May god have mercy on me.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kentonbomb said:


> Pyro, the last thing Barrett needs is a MITB win. If you're as big of fan of his as you let on, you should know that. As you said, Del Rio won the title and nobody cared. Miz won the title and nobody took him seriously. Swagger won the title and went nowhere afterwards (though I think that was mostly down to WWE)
> 
> My point = Barrett needs to win the title clean so he can be taken seriously. If he gets the title via a cheap cash in, no one will buy it. I wish WWE would realise this. I'm still pissed they wasted D-Bryan's cash in, should have waited till WM.


A MITB win is not the best way to win the title, I know that. I don't care. I want Barrett to win the title. I don't care HOW he wins the title, I don't care how long he keeps the title, I just want him to GET it. I don't care if he has a Big Show 45 second reign, I just want his name in the record book.

That said, if he doesn't win MITB, then he's fucked, because that is the ONLY way the WWE currently understands how to get someone in the main event. They've lost all their creativity and ability to book people as legitimate stars, so it's either MITB or you don't get the world title.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> A MITB win is not the best way to win the title, I know that. I don't care. I want Barrett to win the title. I don't care HOW he wins the title, I don't care how long he keeps the title, I just want him to GET it. I don't care if he has a Big Show 45 second reign, I just want his name in the record book.
> 
> That said, if he doesn't win MITB, then he's fucked, because that is the ONLY way the WWE currently understands how to get someone in the main event. They've lost all their creativity and ability to book people as legitimate stars, so it's either MITB or you don't get the world title.


Agreed. It's to the point now that Money in the Bank is the only way a mid-carder can realisticaly have their first world title reign anymore. I don't count Ziggler's 10 minute BS because it was essentially handed to him. It's a sorry state of affairs when we no longer expect WWE to surprise us with a new champion, and we know that both brands will have one new world champ a-piece...knowing who it is almost a year ahead of time. I say the concept has jumped the shark due to WWE relying on it too much to create new stars. The cash-in still retains shock value, but the excitement is gone. Just give somebody an old school push, for Christ's sake. Isn't that how it was done for decades before?

And Pyro, let's just be realistic. Either Wade Barrett or Cody Rhodes will be walking out of the 2012 MITB pay-per-view with a blue breifcase in his hand. But if I was a true gambler, I'd put the money on Cody Rhodes.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Amsterdam said:


> And Pyro, let's just be realistic. Either Wade Barrett or Cody Rhodes will be walking out of the 2012 MITB pay-per-view with a blue breifcase in his hand. But if I was a true gambler, I'd put the money on Cody Rhodes.


So would I. It's going to be Rhodes, I've said that for a long time.

Barrett will never win the title. 

*EVER*. Even if Barrett did win MITB, he'd be the first guy to lose knowing this company.


----------



## mumbo230 (Oct 4, 2007)

MITB isn't the only way they get a midcarder the title anymore. Look at my sig for God's sake. Where was Christian's briefcase? Where was Mark Henry's briefcase? Come on, especially on Smackdown that has such a lack of established stars, you don't need the briefcase to win the title.

BTW when is Mysterio due back? Is it possible he could be shipped over to Smackdown if he's ready to go?



Winning™;10804463 said:


> Let's take a look at how this Orton injury affects Smackdown currently right now as we are on the Road to Wrestlemania 28:
> 
> -First of all, *Daniel Bryan* will be apart of the WHC title picture at Wrestlemania 28, period. He has to otherwise he didn't have to win the title at TLC, Orton injury or not. Show could have carried it to Mania if they really wanted to. Whether Bryan heads to Mania as champion or not isn't the point. He will have an involvement in that match.
> 
> ...


I don't really agree about Daniel Bryan...he said shortly before cashing in that it was more important to him to win the title than main event WrestleMania, which indicated to me that he _won't_ be in the title match, but rather facing the guy who costs him the title on the Road to WrestleMania in a grudge match. And I'm thinking Mark Henry. It's fitting in that by cashing in early he sacrificed his WrestleMania main event spot.

I figure we're probably getting Sheamus/Barrett for the title at WrestleMania, with one winning the Rumble and the other winning the Chamber (odds being very high that it's Sheamus the former and Barrett the latter).

I do think Barrett will be the one to take the title off Bryan. They've had Barrett mention the world title a few times and that he had to go through Orton to get to it. Well, kayfabe, he's just gone through Orton. Plus, he has pre-built animosity with Daniel Bryan in kind of a lingering tension that's gone on for over a year.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

mumbo230 said:


> I don't really agree about Daniel Bryan...he said shortly before cashing in that it was more important to him to win the title than main event WrestleMania, which indicated to me that he _won't_ be in the title match, but rather facing the guy who costs him the title on the Road to WrestleMania in a grudge match. And I'm thinking Mark Henry. It's fitting in that by cashing in early he sacrificed his WrestleMania main event spot.


Well, Daniel Bryan hasn't fully explained why he did so (Yeah he said because Show told him and Henry condescending him) but I don't fully buy it yet. Every person who cashes in the title does it for selfish reasons. Heel or face. It's what you're suppose to do. Plus, he lied about doing it at Wrestlemania. If booking sticks, Bryan should be the one turning heel as a result. I can see your view but unlikely to me. Otherwise, Show could have easily carried it to Wrestlemania against Bryan.



> I figure we're probably getting Sheamus/Barrett for the title at WrestleMania, with one winning the Rumble and the other winning the Chamber (odds being very high that it's Sheamus the former and Barrett the latter).


I just don't see Barrett touching the WHC picture on the Road to Wrestlemania. They can't afford any more title switches than they have already done this year. Let it be a clear path for the champions to carry it at Mania.



> I do think Barrett will be the one to take the title off Bryan. They've had Barrett mention the world title a few times and that he had to go through Orton to get to it. Well, kayfabe, he's just gone through Orton. Plus, he has pre-built animosity with Daniel Bryan in kind of a lingering tension that's gone on for over a year.


I don't think Barrett, in his current position and standing, is ready to claim the title yet. Especially in his case you do not want to do it during the Wrestlemania build up because if he won it at the Chamber, he'll drop it right back to Sheamus at Mania because Sheamus will be built like a machine poised to becoming the World Heavyweight Champion. 

I understand Pyro just wants on the record for Barrett to be a World champion, no matter how short, pointless, or uncaring it'll be if it happens but that's the exact problem we have. We don't build stars anymore before they are truly ready to claim the World title. We do that afterwards and it backfires at most times because...they weren't ready. Let Punk and Bryan carry it to Wrestlemania and establish your plans. The only person I could see, logically and sensibly, that could take the title from Bryan is Henry and even then we'll get a three way for the WHC. I firmly believe that Bryan and Sheamus will be in the WHC picture come Wrestlemania 28.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Damn it, was hoping it wasnt going to be as serious, but since WWE.com confirmed it, it must be. This really is a massive blow for Smackdown and missing Wrestlemania will be a big downside and the show really lacks starpower for the event now. I think that when Rey comes back, he goes straight back over to Smackdown and I think they will now give Sheamus the massive push up to the main event. I think his chances of winning the rumble have gone up even higher now.

As for the discussion with Barrett. This isn't going to hurt him at all, in fact it'll probably push him further. It's likely that Orton was injured before the match and needed to find a way to get written off TV for a while, they didn't show the stair fall so he obviously didn't actually do it. Barrett is now responsible for taking out Smackdowns top face kayfabe wise and that could be big to spur him on to greater heights.

I would not be surprised at all to see Barrett taking the World Title at Elimination Chamber and facing Sheamus who wins the royal rumble for the title at Wrestlemania. I'm stuck for another match they could do. Barrett would be the top heel (and pretty much is the top heel now) and Sheamus would clearly be the number one face after winning the rumble. I think that might be their match. Barrett will win the title at some point, it doesn't have to be via MITB, I'm pretty sure he'll have the gold soon tbh.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> So would I. It's going to be Rhodes, I've said that for a long time.
> 
> Barrett will never win the title.
> 
> *EVER*. Even if Barrett did win MITB, he'd be the first guy to lose knowing this company.


It must be very sad to live your life.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

NJ88 said:


> Damn it, was hoping it wasnt going to be as serious, but since WWE.com confirmed it, it must be. This really is a massive blow for Smackdown and missing Wrestlemania will be a big downside and the show really lacks starpower for the event now.


That doesn't matter this year. Rock is facing Cena, and they're planting the seeds for a heel turn, so WM will have a gigantic, gigantic amount of buys and they can have the rest of the card highlight the talent that needs the spotlight. That's the advantage of The Rock, and that's what Punk doesn't understand. We don't need Orton, we don't need Rey Mysterio, we don't even need a Streak match (though we're undoubtedly getting one). All the star power is covered by having the biggest match in a decade as the headliner.



> It must be very sad to live your life.


No, not really. I'm a happy guy, when I'm not talking about wrestling.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

JCrusher said:


> i think that wellness thing is a bullshit story. surlely it would have moore than one source as weve seen with other guys that have gotten suspended. orton has had trouble in the past year with the back/neck areas and over time it finlly wears out. i had the same problem with my knee playing basketball


Of COURSE the wellness story was fucking bullshit, i saw the page before the board went to private..there was NO source, no other info just a bell end making a claim with ZERO proof. Fuck i could post a thread here and claim "SHEAMUS FAILED A WELLNESS TEST", just cuz its here dont make it true

I think its a sad state of things when sites take things for being true without any evidence...that's really News of The World level journalism without the phone hacking


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

MrWalsh said:


> They could totally have Zack Ryder win MITB


If that happens I would formally complain in writing. Repeatedly. Under so many different names they'd have to hire someone just to shred or dispose of all the hateful complaints they would be getting.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

We can find out fast what idiot Kim Kardashian is shagging yet we gotta wait for days for updates on Orton


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

This is absolute fucking bullshit.

OH ORTON BROKE HIS BACK WHEN WADE THREW HIM DOWN THE STAIRS OH BUT ACTUALLY IT WAS FROM PREVIOUSLY AND THE STAIRS WAS TO COVER IT BUT ALSO BY THE WAY HE FAILED A DRUG TEST

How come with everyone else it's been
-sin cara injured, full stop
-del rio injured, full stop
-hell, mark henry was WHC when he got injured, he dropped the belt full stop

this + wade's tweet = it's a work. guess who the surprise entrant is for next year's rumble.


Simply Flawless said:


> I think its a sad state of things when sites take things for being true without any evidence...that's really News of The World level journalism without the phone hacking


buuut, we don't have any proof Orton hurt his back. have you seen the x-ray? me neither.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

greendayedgehead said:


> this + *wade's tweet = it's a work*. guess who the surprise entrant is for next year's rumble.


What did he say?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Didn't WWE at a house show last night announce that Orton is out for six months and refunds were given as a result? Clearly that wouldn't be a work of any kind.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> What did he say?













Winning™;10805336 said:


> Didn't WWE at a house show last night announce that Orton is out for six months and refunds were given as a result? Clearly that wouldn't be a work of any kind.


That's double bullshit, they never offered me no refund when Edge retired and was booked for my Smackdown taping. He came over, but still.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

How does that mean it's a work? That was probably him talking about how fucking stupid it was for the creative team to order him to hurl Orton down a flight of stairs. And why would Barrett, a guy who's been attacking Orton for weeks and put him through a table call his injury "tragic"?

Not to mention the fact that he actually used the word "taping". Do you honestly believe that would be faked? If anything, you've just convinced me further that it's real.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Well, I mean, Edge's retirement came out of nowhere. Orton's was known. Just saying.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> This is absolute fucking bullshit.
> 
> OH ORTON BROKE HIS BACK WHEN WADE THREW HIM DOWN THE STAIRS OH BUT ACTUALLY IT WAS FROM PREVIOUSLY AND THE STAIRS WAS TO COVER IT BUT ALSO BY THE WAY HE FAILED A DRUG TEST
> 
> ...


Im gonna say this once...the injury happened BEFORE THE MATCH WITH WADE...jesus fucking christ, its a pre existing injury...


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Is it true Orton failed a Wellness test? LOP is apparently a source but it's down right now: http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe/BREAKING_NEWS_Randy_Orton_Fails_Wellness_Test.html


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> How does that mean it's a work? That was probably him talking about how fucking stupid it was for the creative team to order him to hurl Orton down a flight of stairs. And why would Barrett, a guy who's been attacking Orton for weeks and put him through a table call his injury "tragic"?
> 
> Not to mention the fact that he actually used the word "taping". Do you honestly believe that would be faked? If anything, you've just convinced me further that it's real.


"Play with fire, you get burned" ie Orton fucked with me when he shouldn't have.

edit: when major things happen at tapings they always tend to break kayfabe anyway. after Christian got screwed Orton just started answering his haters, even though the show hasn't aired. by now EVERYONE knows about this and it's even been on wwe.com


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

He's probably mixing kayfabe and reality, they do it all the time.

I still can't look past the word "taping".

Plus, why would Orton need to be gone for 4 weeks to win the Rumble? It's Orton, just have him come out and win. It's not complicated.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> Im gonna say this once...the injury happened BEFORE THE MATCH WITH WADE...jesus fucking christ, its a pre existing injury...


You say this as if it is a fact. Did Orton tell you that?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

optikk sucks said:


> Is it true Orton failed a Wellness test? LOP is apparently a source but it's down right now: http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe/BREAKING_NEWS_Randy_Orton_Fails_Wellness_Test.html


No its not true the "source" is talking a load of bollocks


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

He probably meant to say that to keep his kayfabe persona intact yet acknowledging that Orton is injured.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

^fair enough Lannister. I still think it's a massive work-oley.


starship.paint said:


> You say this as if it is a fact. Did Orton tell you that?


Yes. Orton whispered it softly in her ear. All the other stuff is bullshit, she knows.

Wade has claimed the damage done to Orton, has anyone done likewise for Del Rio? Genuine q., didn't watch RAW.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Do people really think WWE would legit throw Randy down thestairs? Here's how they did it, they had Randy lie down at the bottom of the stairs...


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> Is it true Orton failed a Wellness test? LOP is apparently a source but it's down right now: http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe/BREAKING_NEWS_Randy_Orton_Fails_Wellness_Test.html





Simply Flawless said:


> No its not true the "source" is talking a load of bollocks


Unless you've been talking to Orton or WWE, how would you know if the source is bullshit? It might be true or fake, nobody really knows.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I think it's a legit injury which means SmackDown now has zero star-power.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

It's not a work, they have pulled him from house shows and are *offering refunds*.

If WWE are offering refunds it damn sure isn't a work.


----------



## CMPunk #1 Fan (Dec 24, 2011)

*Poor Randal!*


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> It's not a work, they have pulled him from house shows and are *offering refunds*.
> 
> If WWE are offering refunds it damn sure isn't a work.


This. Exactly. Since when did Vince let a work affect his bottom line by offering refunds?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

starship.paint said:


> Unless you've been talking to Orton or WWE, how would you know if the source is bullshit? It might be true or fake, nobody really knows.


Because i saw the forum before they went private they offered no source no info, i could make a post here and claim Punk failed does it mean its true? No and no other dirtsheet is carrying it so yes it IS false


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Honestly, he's probably just offering refunds because he knows the crowd will take their money back, and then he can justify pushing Orton more in his own head because he made everyone get a refund for not being there.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Honestly, he's probably just offering refunds because he knows the crowd will take their money back, and then he can justify pushing Orton more in his own head because he made everyone get a refund for not being there.


Well, that's good. If anyone deserves staying on the top of the mountain, it's Randy Orton. It's a shame that he will most likely miss Wrestlemania 28.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Honestly, he's probably just offering refunds because he knows the crowd will take their money back, and then he can justify pushing Orton more in his own head because he made everyone get a refund for not being there.


Orton is the top star on Smackdown and the show doesn't have any other big stars on the show. He may not be a ratings draw but he sells merchandise consistently and is over with the crowd. There are probably a lot of people who wanted to see him.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> It's a shame that he will most likely miss Wrestlemania 28.


Since im going this news sucks if its true he's gonna miss it:sad:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Choke2Death said:


> Well, that's good. If anyone deserves staying on the top of the mountain, it's Randy Orton. It's a shame that he will most likely miss Wrestlemania 28.


Based on what? He's a loser. This guy has NINE world titles, he's been pushed for 5 straight years as a constant main eventer and even before that as an extremely prominent midcarder, he's fought Taker at WrestleMania, he's won the Royal Rumble, he's main evented THREE WrestleManias.....and yet Sheamus is almost as big a star as him ALREADY.

Not even Alberto Del Rio could fail that badly.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

I think the failed wellness test speculation might be true. You won't fire one of your top 5 guys but at the same time you have to do sth, some kind of punishment. 

Either that or he's gonna make a "miraculous" return at RR in St.Louis next month.


----------



## Austin-316 (Dec 29, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> It's not a work, they have pulled him from house shows and are *offering refunds*.
> 
> If WWE are offering refunds it damn sure isn't a work.



Yeah they offer refund's last night but you have to leave before 8:25 it started at 7:00 and ended at 10


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Who the hell says MITB is returning at WrestleMania? I haven't seen that ANYWHERE.
> 
> If that's true, Barrett had better win it, but this is WWE, so it'll be Ziggler and we can have another Del Rio-esque reign that nobody reacts to.


No one reacts to Barrett either.

They're BOTH equally heat-less.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

glenwo2 said:


> No one reacts to Barrett either.
> 
> They're BOTH equally heat-less.


Barrett was the most over heel in the company. It's NOT his fault that WWE depushed him for 10 months, took away all his mic time, never put him in a storyline, had his team get squashed in a 3 minute match at Mania, etc. You people don't realize how long it takes an unestablished star to recover from something like that. He's only been getting pushed again for 2 months, and it's not even that big of a push because it's against Randy Orton, a man with no star power whatsoever, who just lost several times to Mark Henry, a 15 year career jobber. It's going to take time.

People don't react to Ziggler because he has less presence than Colin Delaney and Spike Dudley put together. He's held the US title FOREVER (yeah, it's irrelevant, whatever), he wrestles on PPV every month, sometimes TWICE the same night, he gets more air time than just about anyone in the company, and he's paired up with Vickie Guerrero who gets more heat than Michael Cole and a fireplace put together, and he still can't get a reaction. That's HIS fault.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

People reacted to Barrett because he was in the middle of trying to kill Cena every week. It was less about Barrett and more about Cena. 
Don't get me wrong. I've been a Barrett fan since the guy first appeared on NXT, but heels only get heat in the WWE if they're beating up a favorite all the time OR they're directly insulting the fans. 

Barrett SHOULD be the top heel on Smackdown, but it's comical how much time you spend giving the guy a free pass for getting minimal reaction at the same time that you try to bury other heels for getting similar responses. 

There actually was a "Barrett sucks" chant during Smackdown this week. That's something.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Based on what?*He's a loser. This guy has NINE world titles*, he's been pushed for 5 straight years as a constant main eventer and even before that as an extremely prominent midcarder, he's fought Taker at WrestleMania, he's won the Royal Rumble, he's main evented THREE WrestleManias.....and yet Sheamus is almost as big a star as him ALREADY.
> 
> Not even Alberto Del Rio could fail that badly.


Bit of a contradiction there...

And Del Rio has pretty much failed even worse. Ortons won nine world titles in seven years. Del Rio has won two in just over a year, already won the biggest rumble in history, won MITB, beat Mysterio clean on debut and took out Christian and people couldn't give two craps. 

Since Ortons pretty much one of the most over guys on the roster, I dont see why this is even a discussion. He's not a television ratings draw, and? Neither is pretty much anyone on the roster. He sells a ton of merchandise (more than Sheamus), he gets great reactions and I bet he's a lot of the reason people go to see Smackdown. He has a lot of value.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Randy's a multi millionaire, sleeps on a bed of money i doubt he cares what Tyrion thinks of him


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

-Extra- said:


> I think the failed wellness test speculation might be true. You won't fire one of your top 5 guys but at the same time you have to do sth, some kind of punishment.
> 
> Either that or he's gonna make a "miraculous" return at RR in St.Louis next month.


Pretty much. I immediately thought of that lame Batista injury angle from a few years back.


----------



## Josh Parry (Mar 20, 2011)

WWE.com



> INJURY UPDATE ON RANDY ORTON
> December 29, 2011
> 
> INDIANPOLIS – WWE Superstar Randy Orton suffered an injury at SmackDown in Indianapolis that could keep him sidelined for a few weeks, and will prevent him from competing at upcoming WWE live events.
> ...


Good to hear it won't keep him out for months, as first speculated.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Thats nice to see, I can see a Wade barrett vs Randy Orton at Wrestlemania now

Wade Barrett comes out to a promo, sais he will now start his crusade to become Worlds Champion, and claims he will win the Rumble (acting all confident like how Alberto Del Rio was last year), then Randy Orton makes his return at the rumble, eliminates Barrett, but instead of trying to win it, he eliminates himself, and then runs after Barrett

Then at the Elimination Chamber, its:

D-Bryan
Orton
Barrett
Sheamus
Big Show
Mark Henry

Barrett eliminates Orton, then somehow at the end Barrett gets eliminated, maybe Orton comes back or before he leaves the cage he RKO's Barrett


Then cue full force feud till Wrestlemania


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Josh Parry said:


> WWE.com
> 
> Good to hear it won't keep him out for months, as first speculated.


The full effects of his injury "remains to be seen" but they already gave him a few weeks out timeframe? Sounds like wishful thinking more than anything else. If they really think ticket sales will suffer, they aren't going to publically tell people he's out for months until they are absolutely sure.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Josh Parry said:


> WWE.com
> 
> 
> 
> Good to hear it won't keep him out for months, as first speculated.


Seems to me they havent fully examined him because it could turn out to be worse. Probably won't know for a while


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Seems to me they havent fully examined him because it could turn out to be worse. Probably won't know for a while


That's what I got out of it too. I don't think WWE cares a lot about Royal Rumble. There's numerous ways to get him in the title picture with or without a Royal Rumble win. They just want Orton back for WrestleMania, which is probably their target goal right now.


----------



## snuggiedawg (Nov 29, 2011)

that wellness policy test was just made up by some dumbass orton hater I would bet my last dollar on it


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> That's what I got out of it too. I don't think WWE cares a lot about Royal Rumble. There's numerous ways to get him in the title picture with or without a Royal Rumble win. They just want Orton back for WrestleMania, which is probably their target goal right now.


Best thing to do is let him rest until Mania because if he rushes back when he's not ready that can only make it worse and he would probably miss up to 6 months


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Barrett was the most over heel in the company. It's NOT his fault that WWE depushed him for 10 months, took away all his mic time, never put him in a storyline, had his team get squashed in a 3 minute match at Mania, etc. You people don't realize how long it takes an unestablished star to recover from something like that. He's only been getting pushed again for 2 months, and it's not even that big of a push because it's against Randy Orton, a man with no star power whatsoever, who just lost several times to Mark Henry, a 15 year career jobber. It's going to take time.
> 
> People don't react to Ziggler because he has less presence than Colin Delaney and Spike Dudley put together. He's held the US title FOREVER (yeah, it's irrelevant, whatever), he wrestles on PPV every month, sometimes TWICE the same night, he gets more air time than just about anyone in the company, and he's paired up with Vickie Guerrero who gets more heat than Michael Cole and a fireplace put together, and he still can't get a reaction. That's HIS fault.


Barrett got heat because for a short period of time he was allowed to bully Cena. Anyone would get a reaction from that. Ziggler has way more presence than the nondescript Barrett. 

Orton's star power was used to get Henry over in his monster role and it worked a charm.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Ziggler has way more presence than the nondescript Barrett.


I don't even need to reply to you now. I win automatically.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I don't even need to reply to you now. I win automatically.


Y'know, for all the bullshit you spew about Randy Orton, I actually agree with you on Dolph Ziggler. He's so bland on the microphone, his attempts at showing charisma come off as really forced. But he can put on a great match and I give him that.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I don't even need to reply to you now. I win automatically.


Yeah because Wade Barrett just oozes charisma doesn't he? That's why everyone fall asleep during his matches and no one gives a crap about his drawn out, monotonous promos. Ziggler is exciting inside and outside the ring.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't believe in this report, Cena or Orton must be wellness test free, there's no way Cenaroid could pass a true antidoping test. Anyway, WWE is making damage control with "the few weeks" sentence.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Pasab said:


> I don't believe in this report, Cena or Orton must be wellness test free, there's no way Cenaroid could pass a true antidoping test. Anyway, WWE is making damage control with "the few weeks" sentence.


The report was a fake and no other site is reporting it


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> The report was a fake and no other site is reporting it


As of this time without any further evidence, you cannot prove this.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Is he really hurt out for 6 months or just a few weeks. I have seen conflicting reports


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

starship.paint said:


> As of this time without any further evidence, you cannot prove this.


Do you really think a big story like that wouldnt be splashed everywhere? Its not so move on


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> Do you really think a big story like that wouldnt be splashed everywhere? Its not so move on


*think*. You think, but you don't know. There is a possibility that this certain source would be connected to someone no other source has connections to. Improbable but not impossible.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

wwe.com confirms that SD! is taped.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

starship.paint said:


> *think*. You think, but you don't know. There is a possibility that this certain source would be connected to someone no other source has connections to. Improbable but not impossible.


Starship.paint is this guy:


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

So, from WWE themselves, the injury doesn't seem as severe as the dirtsheets and websites reported at first.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I guess *DDDNNNHH* it's time to play the game?


rcc said:


> Starship.paint is this guy:


If by that you mean the guy that doesn't let Simply Flawless bullshit, then yeah.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

If anybody is a true Barrett fan (I guess except Pyro's weird reasoning with him), then you'll reject a WHC run for Barrett right now on the Road to Wrestlemania. Barrett, if it happens, will win it at the Chamber and drop it right back to a Rumble winner in Sheamus. It'll make Barrett even more worthless. I'd wait until after Mania to pull the trigger on a Barrett World title reign.

If Orton is legit out for a while, I really don't see Barrett doing anything for Wrestlemania 28 unless Christian is a last minute replacement and even that's stretching it.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Randy's a multi millionaire, sleeps on a bed of money i doubt he cares what Tyrion thinks of him


I bet you wish he slept on your bed.


----------



## Josh Parry (Mar 20, 2011)

StarzNBarz said:


> wwe.com confirms that SD! is taped.


...Just because they don't make a point of it happening on a Tuesday, it doesn't mean it's a big secret.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Josh Parry said:


> ...Just because they don't make a point of it happening on a Tuesday, it doesn't mean it's a big secret.


I know. It was more of a joke on how the WWE tries so hard to make it look like Smackdown is live on Fridays.


----------



## Hazart (Dec 26, 2011)

– WWE.com reported Thursday that company physician Dr. Michael Sampson examined Randy Orton and said he suffered a herniated disc on the L4-L5 level on the left side, which has resulted in pain and weakness down his leg.

“He’s going to need some time off for rehab, anti-inflammatory medications and physical therapy,” said Dr. Sampson.

F4WOnline.com reports that his injury is legitimate. Orton had been complaining of the injury for two weeks which is why his physical workload was reduced prior to the injury angle shot at Tuesday’s SmackDown taping in Indianapolis, Indiana. WWE.com says the injury could keep him sidelined for a few weeks.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

So he'll miss the Rumble but maybe not Mania?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So now he's only out a few weeks?

Well, if this is true, please do the angle where Barrett wins the title and Orton wins the Rumble to face him at WrestleMania. Nevermind this Sheamus shit.


----------



## Jimmy341 (Dec 29, 2011)

Remember kids: Injuries can happen, at any time.


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, if this is true, please do the angle where Barrett wins the title and Orton wins the Rumble to face him at WrestleMania. Nevermind this Sheamus shit.


*Bows down*


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

LOL Pyro you aren't that naive. Barrett isn't winning that belt on the timeframe we have from now till Wrestlemania and even if he does, it'll be hotshotted to him to drop it to Sheamus or Orton.


----------



## Hazart (Dec 26, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> So now he's only out a few weeks?
> 
> *Well, if this is true, please do the angle where Barrett wins the title and Orton wins the Rumble to face him at WrestleMania. Nevermind this Sheamus shit.*


How does that help Barrett?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Winning™ said:


> LOL Pyro you aren't that naive. Barrett isn't winning that belt on the timeframe we have from now till Wrestlemania


I've been saying that Wade will never win a world title in his entire career, so of course I'm not that naive. I know it isn't going to happen. 



> and even if he does, it'll be hotshotted to him to drop it to Sheamus or Orton.


Good enough.



Hazart said:


> How does that help Barrett?


You must've missed the part where I said he'd win the title.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't wish injury on anyone, but if he's off tv, im happy.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

vanderhevel said:


> I don't wish injury on anyone, but if he's off tv, im happy.


I love the number of comments in this thread that starts with "I don't wish injury on anyone, but...". 

It's reminds me of the prefacing statement people say before they say something racist: "I'm not racist, but......"


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

rcc said:


> I love the number of comments in this thread that starts with "I don't wish injury on anyone, but...".
> 
> It's reminds me of the prefacing statement people say before they say something racist: "I'm not racist, but......"


Well, it's true. I'm not happy he's hurt, I'm not happy he's in pain, but I am happy he's off tv.

Everything isn't as cut and dry as you think it is. Just because we don't like somebody, have no desire to see him and won't miss him doesn't mean we're pricks who are laughing like Dr. Evil at the news that a guy who puts his body on the line to entertain people is hurt. That's cold. But are we gonna miss his presence on tv? Hell no.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

rcc said:


> I love the number of comments in this thread that starts with "I don't wish injury on anyone, but...".
> 
> It's reminds me of the prefacing statement people say before they say something racist: "I'm not racist, but......"


not really, what don't you understand? I don't want him to be injured, i just want him off television. I'm not celebrating him being hurt, i'm just more interested to watch with him gone.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> So now he's only out a few weeks?
> 
> Well, if this is true, please do the angle where Barrett wins the title and Orton wins the Rumble to face him at WrestleMania. Nevermind this Sheamus shit.


I'd rather a dog turd win the title than Sheamus really anything wpuld be better


----------



## JCrusher (Jul 19, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, it's true. I'm not happy he's hurt, I'm not happy he's in pain, but I am happy he's off tv.
> 
> Everything isn't as cut and dry as you think it is. Just because we don't like somebody, have no desire to see him and won't miss him doesn't mean we're pricks who are laughing like Dr. Evil at the news that a guy who puts his body on the line to entertain people is hurt. That's cold. But are we gonna miss his presence on tv? Hell no.


 Well anybody getting injured is not funny at all. even if CM Punk got injured i would feel bad and we know you would be on suicide watch lol sorry man i had to take that. Anyway its not really a big deal if orton is there or not since its just a wrestling show. there are more important things in life like making money and fucking women lol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Simply Flawless said:


> I'd rather a dog turd win the title than Sheamus really anything wpuld be better


Well, I'd rather Sheamus has the title than Orton (unless Orton's putting over Barrett for the belt), but yeah, a dog turd is pretty much the standard you get with Sheamus. Well, you know, that's what happens when you decide to push people based on who lifts weights with the bosses son in law.

Really, I'm just dead on the title scene. I'm just waiting for Barrett to get the belt, which'll never happen, or at best, it'll be in 15 years like Mark Henry. The only other thing they could do to interest me is give it back to Christian but they won't do that either.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Sheamus is going to win the World title at some point next year, perhaps at Mania. It'll be before Barret or Christian again.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Very informative. I did not know that.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Well, now you know.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Well, I just saw the spot. The whole thing looked so incredibly fake. Basically they're fighting in an elevator and through an office floor until they get to the stairwell. There's a door in front and they make it look like the camera man can't catch up in time, so Barrett throwing Orton down the stairs is filmed through the window of the stairwell door and you barely see anything. The camera man catches up and Orton is lying at the bottom of the stairs like he's dead, Barrett goes "shit, I'm screwed" and escapes. 

Pretty lame way to put someone on the shelf for a while, but it will be great for Barrett in getting heat and they'll be able to make a story around it I guess (Teddy don't want it to go down like that playa).


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

So Orton is out just for a few weeks? awesome, he can still win the Rumble, number 30 or something without taking bumps or do anything dangerous.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Winning™;10809055 said:


> Well, now you know.


~_~

I know you're being sarcastic, but really, I've been saying Sheamus was going to win the Rumble and title at WM for months.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Jericho is winning the Rumble, Orton already had his moment.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Knew this would happen.

He seems to wrestle more than anybody (bar maybe CM Punk) on a weekly basis. His matches are competitive too.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> ~_~
> 
> I know you're being sarcastic, but really, I've been saying Sheamus was going to win the Rumble and title at WM for months.


Was just joshing, yeah I know.

Sheamus has been built to win the Rumble ever since he's been built to be the number two face behind Orton on Smackdown.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Randy Orton is not injured. It is a work as he requested time off. He is having a baby with his girlfriend/mistress (Yes he is still married to Sam) and wants to be there for the birth.


----------



## dgeneration-nexus (Jan 5, 2011)

cindel25 said:


> Randy Orton is not injured. It is a work as he requested time off. He is having a baby with his girlfriend/mistress (Yes he is still married to Sam) and wants to be there for the birth.


Source?


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

Another "surprise return" injury angle.. How creative.


----------



## DerkaDickbutta (Dec 13, 2011)

cindel25 said:


> Randy Orton is not injured. It is a work as he requested time off. He is having a baby with his girlfriend/mistress (Yes he is still married to Sam) and wants to be there for the birth.


Oh dear.

I am sending you a PM now. Not that anyone is going to believe you either how, but I suggest you not to speak more on the alleged matter publicly on this board, please.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Orton getting hurt is shit. SD is just complete and utter meh atm, just like WWE overall actually. I just hope he's back for Mania as I'd like to see him there when I go.


----------



## Kaneniteforever (Aug 28, 2011)

im not the biggest fan of him, but he is a work horse and has done shit loads to put over ppl l8ly or even when he wins he still makes em look good, he deserves some time off, (if its kayfabe) and if he legit has some sort of injury then he still deserves a break to recover


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

cindel25 said:


> Randy Orton is not injured. It is a work as he requested time off. He is having a baby with his girlfriend/mistress (Yes he is still married to Sam) and wants to be there for the birth.


lulz


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

cindel25 said:


> Randy Orton is not injured. It is a work as he requested time off. He is having a baby with his girlfriend/mistress (Yes he is still married to Sam) and wants to be there for the birth.


fpalm


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Medo said:


> fpalm


People make up the most dumb shit just to throw shit at Orton


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

Is this for real ? I assumed it was a work to put barrett over. I'm all kinds of pissed off right now. Nerds of doom,injured orton, sheamus aint doing shit. I really have no reason to watch anymore


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Cole Phelps said:


> Is this for real ? I assumed it was a work to put barrett over. I'm all kinds of pissed off right now. Nerds of doom,injured orton, sheamus aint doing shit. I really have no reason to watch anymore


then dont


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

At least this time he didn't injure his shoulder so thats got to be a minor miracle


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

That was the fakes spot I've ever seen. He probably just walked down the steps and played dead.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

SteenIsGod said:


> That was the fakes spot I've ever seen. He probably just walked down the steps and played dead.


Just be glad that Barrett's career isn't over.

John Cena vs. The Rock
CM Punk vs. Chris Jericho
Randy Orton vs. Wade Barrett

So far, so good.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

DerkaDickbutta said:


> Oh dear.
> 
> I am sending you a PM now. Not that anyone is going to believe you either how, but I suggest you not to speak more on the alleged matter publicly on this board, please.


I've heard it all, lol. I'm not going speak on anything, though. But you guys are 100% legit. Keep it away from the public, though.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Billy Kidman said:


> Just be glad that Barrett's career isn't over.
> 
> John Cena vs. The Rock
> CM Punk vs. Chris Jericho
> ...


2 Months later-"We wish Stu Bennett the best in his future Endeavors'"


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah right Orton's injury is such a work that WWE give refunds...gimme a fucking break


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Really, I'm just dead on the title scene. I'm just waiting for Barrett to get the belt, which'll never happen, or at best, it'll be in 15 years like Mark Henry. The only other thing they could do to interest me is give it back to Christian but they won't do that either.


Why must you always exaggerate everything? Barrett isn't going to wait 15 years to be a World Champion. He'll win it within the next 2 years.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> Why must you always exaggerate everything? Barrett isn't going to wait 15 years to be a World Champion. He'll win it within the next 2 years.


Tyrion is such a pessimist aint he?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

cindel25 said:


> Randy Orton is not injured. It is a work as he requested time off. He is having a baby with his girlfriend/mistress (Yes he is still married to Sam) and wants to be there for the birth.


Wouldn't even surprise me, LOL. I don't even care, the way this injury's been reported has been all kinds of bullshit.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Seriously? In the age of Twitter when a celeb farting gets reported dont you think this supposed love child would ya know...BE REPORTED OTHER THAN A PERSON ON A MESSAGE BOARD? Fucking hell people are gulliable, hey i have George Clooney tied up in my bedroom as well


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Seriously? In the age of Twitter when a celeb farting gets reported dont you think this supposed love child would ya know...BE REPORTED OTHER THAN A PERSON ON A MESSAGE BOARD? Fucking hell people are gulliable, hey i have George Clooney tied up in my bedroom as well


I am gonna call the cops!!!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Seriously? In the age of Twitter when a celeb farting gets reported dont you think this supposed love child would ya know...BE REPORTED OTHER THAN A PERSON ON A MESSAGE BOARD? Fucking hell people are gulliable, hey i have George Clooney tied up in my bedroom as well


:lmao :lmao :lmao So defensive. 

I'm not even mad at him. For a moron, he's pretty smart.


----------



## DerkaDickbutta (Dec 13, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> Wouldn't even surprise me, LOL. I don't even care, the way this injury's been reported has been all kinds of bullshit.


EL OH EL, right? 

Tiger Woods kept his shit on a lock for the five years of his marriage.

Arnold Schwarzenneger managed to keep a love child secret for 10+ years.

Of course, it isn't the case this time, though. That would just be absurd. Randal is an angel.

I'll be watching him take the tumble down those stairs tonight with a box of tissues at arm's length. #prayforOrton


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

DerkaDickbutta said:


> EL OH EL, right?
> 
> Tiger Woods kept his shit on a lock for the five years of his marriage.
> 
> ...


UGH

Nobody is claiming he's an angel change the fucking record for once


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> UGH
> 
> Nobody is claiming he's an angel change the fucking record for once


It's not about him being an angel or a devil, it's about being able to keep things like that a secret. The type of shit I've just found out are shocking. I'm not gonna say a word but I'll always be a fan of his except it's not as easy to defend him now.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> UGH
> 
> Nobody is claiming he's an angel change the fucking record for once


But you're claiming to know what's true and what isn't, and since that SOOOO isn't true one could figure..

But I'm just saying, does no one else smell the fragrancy of the bullshit they're spouting? Why is it that when Alberto Del Rio got injured, it was: Del Rio is injured. It's this and this and this, and he'll be out for x weeks. Full stop.
Orton's injury was a back injury that they diagnosed very fast -- too fast to diagnose a back injury -- but that's a non issue since it was a pre existing injury which it then turns out they misdiagnosed... how do you misdiagnose a pre existing injury? so drastically that it changes from six MONTHS to six WEEKS.


----------



## DerkaDickbutta (Dec 13, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> But you're claiming to know what's true and what isn't, and since that SOOOO isn't true one could figure..
> 
> But I'm just saying, does no one else smell the fragrancy of the bullshit they're spouting? Why is it that when Alberto Del Rio got injured, it was: Del Rio is injured. It's this and this and this, and he'll be out for x weeks. Full stop.
> Orton's injury was a back injury that they diagnosed very fast -- too fast to diagnose a back injury -- but that's a non issue since it was a pre existing injury which it then turns out they misdiagnosed... how do you misdiagnose a pre existing injury? so drastically that it changes from six MONTHS to six WEEKS.


It's the Anonymous RAW GM's fault.

DAMN YOU, ANONYMOUS RAW GM.

And the Communists'. It's always the Communists.


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

they uncovered Ortons affair with big show?!?! nooooooooooooooo


----------



## snuggiedawg (Nov 29, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> It's not about him being an angel or a devil, it's about being able to keep things like that a secret. The type of shit I've just found out are shocking. I'm not gonna say a word but I'll always be a fan of his except it's not as easy to defend him now.


nice to know only orton has a past, and everbody else is just the nicest people you could ever meet.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

snuggiedawg said:


> nice to know only orton has a past, and everbody else is just the nicest people you could ever meet.


Except it's not his past but present. I'm as big an Orton fan as anyone and saying this, so don't think of me as an Orton hater that comes up with stupid excuses to hate.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> It's not about him being an angel or a devil, it's about being able to keep things like that a secret. The type of shit I've just found out are shocking. I'm not gonna say a word but I'll always be a fan of his except it's not as easy to defend him now.


I thought you were smarter than to take things at face value from some random idiot on a message board


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> I thought you were smarter than to take things at face value from some random idiot on a message board


I'm not going to say everything I've heard is the truth, but the messages I've got seem legit. I couldn't believe it myself but I'll just wait for a while to see what the truth is with Orton's "injury". Something seems extremely off. First it was 6 months, now it's a few weeks.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Choke2Death said:


> I'm not going to say everything I've heard is the truth, but the messages I've got seem legit. I couldn't believe it myself but I'll just wait for a while to see what the truth is with Orton's "injury". Something seems extremely off. First it was 6 months, now it's a few weeks.


Yea, we believe you.

Somehow you know, but none of the millions of dirt sheets have reported a thing. They at least have some inside sources. Nice try though.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> I'm not going to say everything I've heard is the truth, but the messages I've got seem legit. I couldn't believe it myself but I'll just wait for a while to see what the truth is with Orton's "injury". Something seems extremely off. First it was 6 months, now it's a few weeks.


Unless he's a murderer i dont give a fuck what he does in his private life


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Simply Flawless said:


> Unless he's a murderer i dont give a fuck what he does in his private life


He's actually the real father of Kharma's child. Soon the truth will come out.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> He's actually the real father of Kharma's child. Soon the truth will come out.


:lmao

He was also the father of the hand Mae Young gave birth to


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> Yea, we believe you.
> 
> Somehow you know, but none of the millions of dirt sheets have reported a thing. They at least have some inside sources. Nice try though.


I don't really care and I'm not supplying any information. I've just been told from somebody who claims to know people associated with Orton. I'm not saying it's true neither denying it as bullshit. As it is, I'm not speaking on this anymore. When the truth comes out, it'll be what it is.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> I don't really care and I'm not supplying any information. I've just been told from somebody who claims to know people associated with Orton. I'm not saying it's true neither denying it as bullshit. As it is, I'm not speaking on this anymore. When the truth comes out, it'll be what it is.


You are taking something as fact without any evidence i really thought you were intelligent. Hell i can say shit too

"Sheamus plays with Barbies backstage" just cuz someone ho claims to know him which i doubt ( why on earth they'd be here and claim so is a mystery) This is the problem with the net any dumbass can make wild claims and sadly people will believe it. Bet you believe that stuff about Steph and Savage


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> You are taking something as fact without any evidence


Isn't that exactly what you're doing, though? I've yet to see any sort of x-ray or medical report on Orton's injury. We take things at face value every day, the world would go crazy if we didn't. You also said you didn't care about Orton's personal life, which is untrue.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Choke2Death said:


> I don't really care and I'm not supplying any information. I've just been told from somebody who claims to know people associated with Orton. I'm not saying it's true neither denying it as bullshit. As it is, I'm not speaking on this anymore. When the truth comes out, it'll be what it is.


Someone messaged you an absurd message on a board, and you're believing it? Wow.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> I don't really care and I'm not supplying any information. I've just been told from somebody who claims to know people associated with Orton. I'm not saying it's true neither denying it as bullshit. As it is, I'm not speaking on this anymore. When the truth comes out, it'll be what it is.


fpalm

Tell me you are not that naive to get played like this?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> Someone messaged you an absurd message on a board, and you're believing it? Wow.


:no:

Sad that someone can take it as face value with no proof...


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> :no:
> 
> Sad that someone can take it as face value with no proof...


Like I said Simply Flawless, you are also taking things at face value. I really want a more detailed report on this injury.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

DerkaDickButta & Choke2Death: I will not talk about the issue here anymore. My apologies


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> Like I said Simply Flawless, you are also taking things at face value. I really want a more detailed report on this injury.


So WWE's doctor isnt proof enough?


----------



## skolpo (Jan 25, 2008)

Why are you guys arguing? They gave refunds. That should be definitive enough.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

skolpo said:


> Why are you guys arguing? They gave refunds. That should be definitive enough.


This. Pointless argument is pointless.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> This. Pointless argument is pointless.


More pointless than having a pointless argument machine


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Werb-Jericho said:


> they uncovered Ortons affair with big show?!?! nooooooooooooooo





Simply Flawless said:


> :lmao
> 
> He was also the father of the hand Mae Young gave birth to


Har Har Har


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Rev™ said:


> Har Har Har


Its true and the hand grew up to become the SD fist..true story


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Just watched SD, kayfabe injury is kayfabe.

I've no doubt he possibly has a recurring injury that he needed some time off to heal but if anyone in their right mind seriously believes that it was due to Barrett pushing him down some stairs after watching Smackdown then they need a talking to.


----------



## TheRock316 (Apr 18, 2003)

Xander45 said:


> Just watched SD, kayfabe injury is kayfabe.
> 
> I've no doubt he possibly has a recurring injury that he needed some time off to heal but if anyone in their right mind seriously believes that it was due to Barrett pushing him down some stairs after watching Smackdown then they need a talking to.


just watched SD and had the same thoughts


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

i think it was legit, i read that the cops arrested an english man running through the streets in his pants that night...


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> i read that the cops arrested an english man running through the streets in his pants that night...


:lmao

He was later heard yelling "David Cameron made me do it"


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Don't care. Orton is mediocre.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

he'll be alright. He'll come back destroy Barrett which will suck. He is honestly number 2 behind Cena. Maybe Punk will pass him now but when he comes back....


----------



## saxplayer9291 (Sep 21, 2011)

I thought it was based on WWE.Com but then i saw smackdown and was wondering that myself..


----------

